# News - Die neue PC Games 13/09: Ab Mittwoch im Handel - Titelstory: Star Wars: The Old Republic



## System (25. März 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,637249


----------



## Bensta (25. März 2008)

Komisch, Clive Baker´s Jericho hab ich schon seit 4 oder 5 Monaten zu Hause.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. März 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bensta am 25.03.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, Clive Baker´s Jericho hab ich schon seit 4 oder 5 Monaten zu Hause.



Soweit ich weiß lag damals ja ein Indizierungsantrag für das Spiel vor und man wusste nicht, ob es vielleicht indiziert wird, deswegen haben sie wohl mit dem Test gewartet.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 25.03.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 25.03.2008 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jupp, so oder ähnlich wars.
in jedem fall hat jericho keine usk- einstufung erhalten, was eine indizierung mehr als wahrscheinlich gemacht hat.
logisch, dass man nicht das risiko eingehen kann und will, dass unter umständen die gesamte auflage eingestampft werden muss.


----------



## Solon25 (25. März 2008)

*AW:*

Was ist das für ein Diablo-2 Mod auf der Extendet DVD? Gibt es den auch auf der normalen?


----------



## Kaibear (25. März 2008)

*AW:*

Kann mir ma einer sagen wieso Trialversionen für Flyff und Rapels? Die spiele sind kostenlos o.o


----------



## fredfreak (25. März 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Kaibear am 25.03.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir ma einer sagen wieso Trialversionen für Flyff und Rapels? Die spiele sind kostenlos o.o



Aber wahrscheinlich muss ein nicht kostenloses Heft trotzdem die Lizenz erwerben um kostenlose Spiele als Vollverison auf die DVD zu packen....immerhin erhöht sowas ja die Verköufe.
Nehm ich zumidest ma lan.


----------



## vkhk (25. März 2008)

*AW:*

kann mir jemand sagen warum clive barker's jericho bei dem saturn meines vertrauns schon seit monaten im regal liegt? liegt das daran das ich in österreich leben muas?


----------



## crackajack (26. März 2008)

*AW:*



			
				vkhk am 25.03.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen warum clive barker's jericho bei dem saturn meines vertrauns schon seit monaten im regal liegt? liegt das daran das ich in österreich leben muas?


Jo, aber genauso wie in Deutschland ohne USK-Logo, und zuerst sehr indizierungsgefährdet. Wobei das bei uns ja egal ist.
z.B. Gears of War kannst du ja auch problemlos beim Saturn deines Vertrauens kaufen.
Bei uns gelten die USK-Einstufungen nämlich nicht.


----------



## ECO-ECO (28. März 2008)

*AW:*

Schwach echt schwach von PCG "Megavollversion" OFP wo man in EBay für 99 cent bekommt und 20 jahre aufm buckel hat und 99% der Gamer es haben. HA HA ^^


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ECO-ECO am 28.03.2008 07:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwach echt schwach von PCG "Megavollversion" OFP wo man in EBay für 99 cent bekommt und 20 jahre aufm buckel hat und 99% der Gamer es haben. HA HA ^^


Lass mich raten, deine Hobbys sind Übertreiben und Rechtschreibung bzw. Grammatik verbiegen, stimmts?   

Ich persönlich kaufe mir ein Magazin wg. der Texte, Reportagen oder aus anderen, inhaltlichen (!) Aspekten. Die Vollversion ist für mich lediglich eine nette Beigabe und jetzt kein Kaufargument.

Und wie es der Zufall will, hab ich die Vollversion von OFP noch nicht mein eigen nennen können. Es gibt immer Leute, die die Vollversion XYZ bereits haben.


----------



## PCGAMERch (30. März 2008)

*AW:*

LOL OFP DAS SEHE ICH ERST JETZT 
ICH MUSS MIR MORGEN PCG KAUFEN!!


----------



## Moleny (28. April 2008)

*AW:*

Oh mann immer diese Schleichwerbung hier.


----------



## Jacro (28. April 2008)

*AW:*

Wolltet ihr nicht eine "Riesen-Vorschau" zu Empire: Total War bringen? Warum is die weg?


----------



## stockduck (28. April 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jacro am 28.04.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wolltet ihr nicht eine "Riesen-Vorschau" zu Empire: Total War bringen? Warum is die weg?



Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben


----------



## WarStorm (28. April 2008)

*AW:*

KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN SOFORT KAUFEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacro (28. April 2008)

*AW:*



			
				WarStorm am 28.04.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> KAUFEN KAUFEN KAUFEN SOFORT KAUFEN!!!!!!!!


Du nimmst entweder zuviel, zuwenig oder die falschen Substanzen.


----------



## faZe (28. April 2008)

*AW:*

Als mir die PCG vor zwei Tagen ins Haus kam fasste ich mir zunächst an den Kopf vor unfassbarer, nie versiegender Freude.   

Nunja, bin erst auf Seite 25 angelangt und hab die Kracher dieser Ausgabe noch vor mir


----------



## der-virus (28. April 2008)

*AW:*

Mh, da hätte ich schonmal ne Idee für : Die hässlichsten PC Games Cover. ^^


----------



## der-virus (28. April 2008)

*AW:*

ehm Teil 3 dann.


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (28. April 2008)

*AW:*

das cover kann gut in die hässlichsten cover teil 3


----------



## NinjaWursti (28. April 2008)

*AW:*

Ich mag das Cover, aber ich freu mich nicht unbedingt auf die Vollversion, Bad Day L.A. war 1. Bei PcGamesHardware dabei. 2. Hat es eine ziemlich miese Bewertung bekommen. 3. Und das zurecht.

Battleforge, hmm, interessiert mich also gebt mir endlich das Heft^^


----------



## PCGames007 (28. April 2008)

*AW:*

Coole Location so ne Küche für das Video  .

Gucken sich die Typen das Video eigentlich selber nochmal an? Dann sollten sie merken, dass sie ins Mikro reden sollten. Man versteht nur die Hälfte.

Was ist mir dem Sneek-Peek zu RD Grid und der Vorschau von Empire Total War, die in der letzten Ausgabe angekündigt wurden???


----------



## olstyle (28. April 2008)

*AW:*



			
				PCGames007 am 28.04.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mir dem Sneek-Peek zu RD Grid und der Vorschau von Empire Total War, die in der letzten Ausgabe angekündigt wurden???


Die Sneek-Peek ist drin, die Vorschau nicht.

Was mir gerade so aufgefallen ist:
Die am besten bewerteten Spiele der Ausgabe sind nicht im Handel sondern nur per Download erhältlich


----------



## Felix Schuetz (28. April 2008)

*AW:*



> Was mir gerade so aufgefallen ist:
> Die am besten bewerteten Spiele der Ausgabe sind nicht im Handel sondern nur per Download erhältlich


Naja - Sam & Max Season Two erscheint bestimmt noch regulär im deutschen Handel, immerhin lief die Season One ja ganz ordentlich. Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.

Und Sins of a Solar Empire erscheint ja, wie nach Redaktionsschluss bekannt wurde, bereits in Kürze hierzulande als deutsche Boxed-Version.


----------



## olstyle (28. April 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 28.04.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > Was mir gerade so aufgefallen ist:
> > Die am besten bewerteten Spiele der Ausgabe sind nicht im Handel sondern nur per Download erhältlich
> 
> 
> Naja - Sam & Max Season Two erscheint bestimmt noch regulär im deutschen Handel, immerhin lief die Season One ja ganz ordentlich. Da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.


Dass Jowood eine deutsche Version gebracht hat ist nicht an mir vorbei gegangen, aber sooo viel scheint man nicht produziert zu haben.Vielleicht lebe ich auch einfach nur in einem Kaff, aber ich hab Season One nie im Laden gesehen. 

Da ich aber eh auf englisch spielen werden wird es wohl bald die Download Version. Nur stört es mich keinen Rabatt für den Kauf beider Episoden zu bekommen  .


----------



## crackajack (28. April 2008)

*AW:*



			
				PCGames007 am 28.04.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gucken sich die Typen das Video eigentlich selber nochmal an? Dann sollten sie merken, dass sie ins Mikro reden sollten. Man versteht nur die Hälfte.


Okay, das Mikro wurde nicht immer optimal zum jeweils Sprechenden gehalten, aber ich konnte alles (wichtige) verstehen. Wenn du wirklich nur die Hälfte verstehen konntest, könnte der Besuch eines Ohrenarztes ratsam sein.  

Die Idee mit dem Video finde ich eig. ganz gut.... naja eig. wäre mir das zu blöd....  
Das Inhaltsverzeichnis (wie es im Heft & auf der DVD drauf ist) als pdf würde zum Überfliegen des Inhalt doch eher taugen?


----------



## haep2 (29. April 2008)

*AW:*

Seh ich das richtig, dass in dem Video Gothic 4 vollkommen vergessen wurde?   

Und warum nicht die groß vorher angekündigte Preview zu Empire??
Hab mich so drauf gefreut!  

Edit: Ach ja und nochwas: Warum klaut die PC Games neuerdings Ex-Gamestar Redakteure? Sind euch die Eigenen ausgegangen oder wie?


----------



## Burtchen (29. April 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stockduck am 28.04.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jacro am 28.04.2008 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Wider Erwarten) kein geeignetes Material da --> keine schöne große Vorschau


----------



## ldz (30. April 2008)

*AW:*

oh schade kein OFP Red hammer und Resitance

Das hätte gepasst da in der jetzigen Ausgabe OFP Cold War Crisis enthalten ist.

meno

Ansonsten Freu mich auf die nähste Ausgabe. Vorallem auf F3 und G4^^


----------



## Steamhammer (2. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

@Redaktion:Wo bitte sind die beiden im Heft beworbenen Gewinnspiele???Ich kann bei "Umfrage" keines von beiden(LOTRO und Perry Rhodan) finden.

MfGteamhammer


----------



## scheissaufdennamen (5. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

um gottes willen.. der botchen kann sich aber auch mal zum affen machen  bischen faggot kommt das ja schon rüber  junge junge und außerdem heißt es drakensang, nich drachensang


----------



## Calyptratus (26. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Kein Test zu Mass Effect ??
War doch in der letzten Ausgabe angekündigt wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## Jacro (26. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Wieso sind die Kommentare zu dieser Ausgabe mit denjenigen der letzten verkoppelt?   Leider wieder keine Vorschau zu Empire: Total War.


----------



## crackajack (26. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Calyptratus am 26.05.2008 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Test zu Mass Effect ??
> War doch in der letzten Ausgabe angekündigt wenn ich mich nicht irre...


Das Testmuster kam zu spät rein.
Und gerade bei eher umfangreichen RPGs ist eine ordentliche Begutachtung doch besser wie ein zusammengeschusteter Schnelltest?


----------



## Calyptratus (26. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 26.05.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 26.05.2008 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade, aber stimmt schon, ein RPG so auf die Schnelle zu testen ist Quatsch.

Daß Mass Effect ein erstklassiges Gameplay hat ist ja allgemein bekannt, interessant ist allerdings ob die Portierung auf den PC gelungen ist - aber bei Bioware kann man sich eigentlich drauf verlassen, oder?

Naja, der Test wird garantiert online nachgereicht, das Spiel erscheint ja nächste Woche schon...


----------



## Darth-Somebody (26. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Ist bei der Extended ein Poster dabei?


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (26. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 26.05.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 26.05.2008 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man(n) ihr seid so gemein ich hab mich schon am Freitag auf den Test zu Mass Effect gefreut. Als ich dem Postbote dann entgegengerannt bin hat er ziemlich dumm geguckt und dann... er fehlt   
Habt ihr die Preview Version denn schon?
Wo Arbeitet ihr nochmal?


----------



## crackajack (26. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				The-Suffering-Clone am 26.05.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 26.05.2008 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte den verlinkten Thread lesen  :


			
				FelixSchuetz am 24.05.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Bange, Mass Effect wird nicht einfach in den Läden stehen, ohne dass wir unseren Senf dazu gegeben haben - in diesem Fall also online.   Natürlich hätten wir den Test sehr gerne im Heft gehabt - doch wenn das Muster eben erst an unserem Abgabetag aufschlägt, kann man einfach nichts machen.
> Trotzdem wird das Spiel deshalb nicht halbherzig angegangen. Ich habe Mass Effect nach mehreren intensiven Testtagen auf Level 50 durchgespielt und danach nochmal etwa zehn Stunden investiert. Das Extra an Zeit haben wir also genutzt.


----------



## Bone-Hunter89 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

wie könnt ihr trackmania nations forever auf die dvd packen? das ist doch ganz neu und kostet 30 euro oder? wo ist denn da der unterschied zur verkaufsversion?


----------



## diego55 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Wie du schon sagtest, es ist Trackmania NATIONS Forever, nicht Trackmania UNITED Forever. Die Unterschiede sind einfach, dss es United Forever viele zusätzliche Szenarien (also außer Stadium, Wüste, Schnee und ein paar andere gibt), außerdem noch ein paar mehr Wagen.
Hier müsstest du auch noch ein paar Infos darüber finden: http://www.trackmania.com/en/


----------



## sarij (24. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Bin ich die einzige Person, die für die Preview des neuen Heftes (08/0 auf diesen Artikel verlinkt wird?


----------



## olstyle (24. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sarij am 24.06.2008 07:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich die einzige Person, die für die Preview des neuen Heftes (08/0 auf diesen Artikel verlinkt wird?


Der Preview-Artikel wird seit einiger Zeit monatlich editiert weshalb der Kommentarbereich auch ältere Ausgaben beinhaltet.


----------



## sarij (25. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Es ging nicht um die Kommentare sondern um den Artikel darüber:
Was jetzt:
"Ab Mittwoch im Handel: Die PC Games 08/08"
ist,
war bis gestern Morgen bei mir
"Ab Mittwoch im Handel: Die PC Games 07/08"


----------



## TCPip2k (25. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin Sehr gespannt auf das Review zu "Edna bricht aus", bis jetzt mein Spiel des Jahres, aber es kommt ja noch a vampyre story.


----------



## wOJ (26. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

Wann werdet ihr (die PCG) endlich mal was über Empire: Total War im Heft haben? Darauf warte ich schon sehnlichst.


----------



## olstyle (26. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				TCPip2k am 25.06.2008 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Sehr gespannt auf das Review zu "Edna bricht aus", bis jetzt mein Spiel des Jahres, aber es kommt ja noch a vampyre story.


Hat nur eine einzelne Seite bekommen die zu 60% aus Bildern besteht während man für Bug-Monster The Abbey zwei Seiten Platz gefunden hat...
Wenn ein Spiel so gut ist dass es sogar im Kommentar auf der Test-Anfangsseite extra gelobt wird kann man ja wohl ein bisschen mehr Platz aufwenden  .


----------



## Burtchen (26. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 26.06.2008 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann werdet ihr (die PCG) endlich mal was über Empire: Total War im Heft haben? Darauf warte ich schon sehnlichst.


Ich auch.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 26.06.2008 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 26.06.2008 00:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich nicht.
aber wie wärs denn mal mit _fahrenheit_ als vollversion? na?


----------



## olstyle (26. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 26.06.2008 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wie wärs denn mal mit _fahrenheit_ als vollversion? na?


Ich bin ja für _Psychonauts_.  
Da es das bei Gametap mittlerweile (werbeunterstützt) umsonst gibt sollte es wohl im Budget liegen.

Afaik haben die Redis aber relativ wenig Einfluss auf die VV und welche genau kommt steht eh schon 6 Monate im voraus fest...


----------



## qllp (28. Juni 2008)

*AW:*

hallo zusammen

weiß zufällig jemand wie das spiel heißt das bei 02:06-20:08
gezeigt wird?
danke
und gruß


----------



## olstyle (28. Juni 2008)

*AW:*



			
				qllp am 28.06.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen
> 
> weiß zufällig jemand wie das spiel heißt das bei 02:06-20:08
> gezeigt wird?
> ...


Burtchens "All-Time-Favorite":
Heart of Darkness


----------



## manicvanhelt (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Seit wann kostet eigentlich die Zeitschrift 5,30€? Hat die nicht mal 4,99€ gekostet? *amkopfkratz*... <<-- Das kann ja dann nur am hohen Ölpreis liegen. Damit wird ja heutzutag alles begründet wegen Teuerung und so.
Schon so lange her wo ich mir die letzte Ausgabe gekauft habe...


----------



## Paul90 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Über Empire Total War iss dieses Mal was im Heft!


----------



## Prime85 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				manicvanhelt am 28.07.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann kostet eigentlich die Zeitschrift 5,30€? Hat die nicht mal 4,99€ gekostet? *amkopfkratz*... <<-- Das kann ja dann nur am hohen Ölpreis liegen. Damit wird ja heutzutag alles begründet wegen Teuerung und so.
> Schon so lange her wo ich mir die letzte Ausgabe gekauft habe...



Falls es dich noch interessiert: seit der Ausgabe 11/07 sind 5,30 € fällig.
Naja, es wird ja (fast) alles teurer...alle Rohstoffe werden teurer und die Transportkosten natürlich auch, also wird die PC Games auch im Preis angehoben.
Mal sehen wie lange ich mir das Abo noch leisten kann...vielleicht muss ich auch umsteigen und nur noch einzelne Hefte kaufen aber die gibts ja nur mit FSK ab 16 DVD's


----------



## wOJ (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Habt ihr diesmal irgentwas exklusives über Empire oder ist es nur das über den Zeitraum der E3 veröffentlichte Material?


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Warum wird eigentlich immer der alte Thread an die neue Vorschau "gepappt"? Ist irgendwie ziemlich verwirrend  :-o


----------



## DJDice1983 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 28.07.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr diesmal irgentwas exklusives über Empire oder ist es nur das über den Zeitraum der E3 veröffentlichte Material?



Über Empire ist eine zweiseitige Vorschau drin.


----------



## wOJ (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				DJDice1983 am 28.07.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 28.07.2008 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön nur möcht ich wissen ob die PCG irgentwas "neues" hat. Ich fürchte nähmlich das nur die bereits bekannten Infos verwurstet werden da CA gemeint hat das neue Infos erst in Leipzig veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## laurafranz (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Werden wohl die bekannten Infos zu Empire sein... vielleicht ja immerhin ein paar neue Screens oder so.


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Eine Adventure Top 10 machen und den Blade Runner da rauslassen...
Ihr seid doch alles Banausen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Exar-K am 28.07.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Adventure Top 10 machen und den Blade Runner da rauslassen...
> Ihr seid doch alles Banausen.


lol immer wieder diese Blade Runner-Fans. Ich fand's echt nicht so gut. Und ich liebe den Film und hatte mich auf das Spiel gefreut. Nein nein. Das kommt mir in keine Top 10.


----------



## nintendo-maniac (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Hallo, könnt ihr mir sagen wieviele Seiten der Drakensang Test hat? Wird darin auch das Levelsystem behandelt?


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 28.07.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> lol immer wieder diese Blade Runner-Fans. Ich fand's echt nicht so gut. Und ich liebe den Film und hatte mich auf das Spiel gefreut. Nein nein. Das kommt mir in keine Top 10.


Banausen, ich sag's ja.  Naja, du bist jung, es sei dir verziehen.  

Atmosphärisch ist das nach wie vor mein Lieblingsspiel, da ist bis heute nichts rangekommen. Perfekt die Filmvorlage eingefangen.
Ansonsten auch durch die spielerische Freiheit und die vielen Enden herausragend. Gut, böse oder ein Zwischenweg. Alles drin.

PS: Eure damalige 92er Wertung hatte ja auch einen Grund oder? 
Höher als alle anderen Adventures.
Von daher fordere ich: Her mit dem Blade Runner!


----------



## Halmir (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				nintendo-maniac am 28.07.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, könnt ihr mir sagen wieviele Seiten der Drakensang Test hat? Wird darin auch das Levelsystem behandelt?



Der Test geht über 8Seiten, ich glaub das Levelsystem wird kurz angeschnitten


----------



## nintendo-maniac (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir die PC Games zulegen soll, einerseits kann ich das Spiel nicht mehr erwarten, andererseits möchte ich mir nicht alles vorrausnehmen. Gibt es PC Games eigentlich auch ohne DVD für 3,99€ (wie PGH auch)?


----------



## Burtchen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Exar-K am 28.07.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Eure damalige 92er Wertung hatte ja auch einen Grund oder?
> Höher als alle anderen Adventures.


Mit ein paar Ausnahmen vielleicht


----------



## Boesor (28. Juli 2008)

*AW:*

Übrigens skandalös, dass die Leserbriefecke teilweise zur Burtchen vs. Rosshirt Ecke umfunktioniert wird.  
Ich hoffe aber, dass in Zukunft keine Nudelhölzer mehr zum Einsatz kommen müssen und Rainers Telefon wieder angeklemmt wird. 
Wobei, Telefon ist nicht so wichtig, Internet hingegen schon.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. Juli 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Exar-K am 28.07.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> FelixSchuetz am 28.07.2008 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt: Nein, nein, und nochmals nein. Und die 92 ist laaange her und wäre von mir ganz bestimmt nicht gekommen.


----------



## Johh (4. August 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hätte damal ne Frage, ich will von der DVD das Spiel Full Spectrum Warriors: Ten Hammers spielen aber ich kann den benötigten CD-code nicht finden. Kann mir einer sagen wo der steht?


----------



## crackajack (4. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Johh am 04.08.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte damal ne Frage, ich will von der DVD das Spiel Full Spectrum Warriors: Ten Hammers spielen aber ich kann den benötigten CD-code nicht finden. Kann mir einer sagen wo der steht?


Steht doch, glaube ich, auf der Papphülle: Entweder ist es im Heft oder direkt auf der DVD in irgendeiner Textdatei.


----------



## Johh (4. August 2008)

*AW:*

Ich meine aber nicht die Seriennummer und der Code der auf der DVD drauf steht funktioniert nicht.


----------



## crackajack (4. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Johh am 04.08.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine aber nicht die Seriennummer und der Code der auf der DVD drauf steht funktioniert nicht.


Bin mir nicht sicher was du meinst, aber der Rosshirt mag solche Sachen bearbeiten.
E-mail an ihn.


----------



## Eideckse (11. August 2008)

*AW:*

es könnte auch sein das gab es schon mal bei guildwars probeversion  wenn man die cd eingelegt hat und dan im menü ist das dan da steht das man bei pc games.de was eingeben muss (steht dabei ) und das man dan den cd key bekommt


----------



## LordReborn (25. August 2008)

*AW:*

der steht in ner text datei auf der CD , kann sein das die im menü zu finden ist, guck am besten nochmal genau nach.


----------



## RR (25. August 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Johh am 04.08.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte damal ne Frage, ich will von der DVD das Spiel Full Spectrum Warriors: Ten Hammers spielen aber ich kann den benötigten CD-code nicht finden. Kann mir einer sagen wo der steht?




Eine ganze Reihe von Keys befinden sich auf der DVD. 
Dort einfach mal auf den Spieletitel klicken (links vom Menüpunkt "installieren"),
es öffnet sich ein Fenster mit verschiedenen Unterpunkten, u.A. auch der Punkt "Seriennummern".
Von diesen Nummer kannst du eine beliebige verwenden.

Bitte beachten auch Groß-Kleinschreibung, 
sowie den Unterschied zwischen einem groß geschriebenen "O"
und einer Null (0).


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				System schrieb:
			
		

> Zum 16ten Geburtstag der PC Games lassen wir die sprichwörtliche Bombe platzen: Anno 1404 kommt!



na ja- die "bombe" ist ja nun schon vor längerem geplatzt.
und so die absolut spektakuläre ankündigung war _anno 1404_ ja nun auch nicht, da ohnehin ein jeder wusste, dass irgendwann ein nachfolger kommen würde, der -vermutlich richtigerweise- auch nichts grundlegend neues versuchen wird.

für gesprächsstoff wird da wohl eher die _spore_- wertung sorgen...


----------



## Spassbremse (25. August 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Bonkic am 25.08.2008 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> für gesprächsstoff wird da wohl eher die _spore_- wertung sorgen...



Genau DAS ist der Grund, warum ich mir diesen Monat seit langer Zeit einmal wieder BEIDE großen Mags, also PCGames UND Gamestar, kaufen werde, und nicht im Wechsel wie sonst...


----------



## Calyptratus (25. August 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Hm.... mit Gamer-Mäusen sind die Messebabes gemeint, die die Jungs der Redaktion (ganz selbstlos natürlich und in hoher dpi) ausführlich getestet haben???


----------



## daddyprime (27. August 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

ich finds schade dass ihr kein gewinnspiel drin habt und nichts besonderes anhand des jubiläums im heft stehen habt


----------



## Siro1976 (27. August 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Calyptratus am 25.08.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm.... mit Gamer-Mäusen sind die Messebabes gemeint, die die Jungs der Redaktion (ganz selbstlos natürlich und in hoher dpi) ausführlich getestet haben???



 

Nichtdestotrotz ist der Bericht in meinen Augen ein Witz. Da werden die so genannten High-Tech Mäuse aussen vor gelassen, um zu zeigen, dass Qualität auch günstig sein kann, aber Testsieger wird die Raptor M3, welche mit stolzen 75 € mal schlappe 20 Tacken teurer war als meine Logitech G9 (die wie erwähnt, keine Beachtung im Test fand weil zu teuer...).

Sorry, aber da kommt mein Verstand nicht mit.
Hab ich da jetzt was übersehen oder ist der Test damit wirklich so sinnlos wie ich ihn empfinde?


----------



## Boesor (27. August 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Glückwunsch an die PCG, vor allem aber an RR, der mit der Ausweitung seiner Rumpelkammer der Übernahme des Heftes (wir Fans träumen ja schon lange davon) einen Schritt näher gekommen ist.
Nur mut RR, bald kannst du das Telefon von Burtchen kappen und ihn in den Keller setzen.


----------



## Demondead (31. August 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Ich hab mir gerade als Sonntagslektüre die neue PCG gekauft. Bin jetzt gerade mal bei Seite 21 angekommen und muss mich über die 2 bis dahin vorkommenden Gewinnspiele zu GTR Evolution(S.11) und Spore(S.21) wundern: Wenn ich wie in den Teilnahmebedingunger beschrieben auf den Reiter "Umfrage" im "linken Navigationsmenü" klicke, komme ich zu einer Umfrage über Minimaps, von den Gewinnspielen ist weit und breit keine Spur... Was soll das? Kommt das noch? Oder wie? Oder was?


----------



## Owly-K (31. August 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Demondead am 31.08.2008 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir gerade als Sonntagslektüre die neue PCG gekauft. Bin jetzt gerade mal bei Seite 21 angekommen und muss mich über die 2 bis dahin vorkommenden Gewinnspiele zu GTR Evolution(S.11) und Spore(S.21) wundern: Wenn ich wie in den Teilnahmebedingunger beschrieben auf den Reiter "Umfrage" im "linken Navigationsmenü" klicke, komme ich zu einer Umfrage über Minimaps, von den Gewinnspielen ist weit und breit keine Spur... Was soll das? Kommt das noch? Oder wie? Oder was?



Genau! Her damit!


----------



## romeo1 (1. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Falls einer den Linkjungel hier entwirrt hat und das Gewinnspiel zu Spore gefunden hat bitte verlinken !
Oder sollte es sich dabei um ein Scherzchen der Redaktion handeln ? 

Und bitte nicht erst am 30.9  Danke


----------



## Demondead (2. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Hmm... Noch immer kein Gewinnspiel... *grml*

Edit: Ahh, nu gehts  

Edit: Hmm, oder auch nicht... zumindest nur zur Hälfte: Das Spore Gewinnspiel funktioniert, wenn ich bei dem zu GTR Evolution mitmachen möchte bekomme ich folgende FM:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Error Occurred While Processing Request
Could not find the included template templates\1\survey3521.cfm.
Note: If you wish to use an absolute template path (e.g. TEMPLATE="/mypath/index.cfm") with CFINCLUDE then you must create a mapping for the path using the ColdFusion Administrator. Using relative paths (e.g. TEMPLATE="index.cfm" or TEMPLATE="../index.cfm") does not require the creation of any special mappings. It is therefore recommended that you use relative paths with CFINCLUDE whenever possible.

Please try the following:

    * Enable Robust Exception Information to provide greater detail about the source of errors. In the Administrator, click Debugging & Logging > Debugging Settings, and select the Robust Exception Information option.
    * Check the ColdFusion documentation to verify that you are using the correct syntax.
    * Search the Knowledge Base to find a solution to your problem.

Browser   	Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008070208 Firefox/3.0.1
Remote Address   	84.161.215.221
Referrer   	http://www.pcgames.de/m,1102/Community/Umfrage
Date/Time   	04-Sep-08 04:52 AM
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ob ich da jetzt mit Firefox 3 oder IE6 ankomm is egal.


----------



## Eideckse (13. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

da ist doch das gewinn spiel zu spore drin


----------



## Eideckse (13. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

auf der seite 21 unten rechts


----------



## Valarius (22. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Warum erscheint eigenltich am 24.09. die Ausgabe 11/09 ?!?

Eine Ausgabe 10/09 wäre doch eingentlich logischer!

Warum seid ihr denn einen Moant weiter?!?


----------



## Anthile (22. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Valarius am 22.09.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum erscheint eigenltich am 24.09. die Ausgabe 11/09 ?!?
> 
> Eine Ausgabe 10/09 wäre doch eingentlich logischer!
> 
> Warum seid ihr denn einen Moant weiter?!?




Weil sich das besser verkauft, so traurig das auch klingt. Wenn der Otto Normalverbraucher sich ein Heft über PC-Spiele kaufen möchte und da im Regal die PCGames 10/08 und die <_Konkurrenzmagazin_> 11/08 stehen, denkt der sich doch: "Mei, nehm´ ich halt das aktuellere."

Aber keine Sorge, in ein paar Jahren ist man dann voraussichtlich wieder soweit, dass man tatsächlich die "reale" Nummer in den Händen halten kann - wenn man wieder vorne angekommen ist.


----------



## Krampfkeks (22. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

exklusiv sacred? fast alle amgazine haben diesen monat sacred 2.....


----------



## Burtchen (22. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Krampfkeks am 22.09.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> exklusiv sacred? fast alle amgazine haben diesen monat sacred 2.....


Und wieviele von denen haben einen Lesertest gemacht?


----------



## JaqTaar (23. September 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Burtchen am 22.09.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Krampfkeks am 22.09.2008 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einen solchen hat wohl kein anderes Magazin, aber "Exklusivität" bezieht sich doch normalerweise auf einem mehr als anderen vorliegendes Material und nicht darauf, was man damit macht bzw. andere halt nicht.

Soll aber kein Vorwurf sein, macht schließlich jeder.


----------



## Muehlenbichl (23. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Exar-K am 28.07.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Atmosphärisch ist das nach wie vor mein Lieblingsspiel, da ist bis heute nichts rangekommen. Perfekt die Filmvorlage eingefangen.
> Ansonsten auch durch die spielerische Freiheit und die vielen Enden herausragend. Gut, böse oder ein Zwischenweg. Alles drin.
> 
> PS: Eure damalige 92er Wertung hatte ja auch einen Grund oder?
> ...



      

Mal wieder ein Spiel ala Blade Runner das wärs 



> Wie gesagt: Nein, nein, und nochmals nein. Und die 92 ist laaange her und wäre von mir ganz bestimmt nicht gekommen.



Da sieht man mal wieviel man auf manche Tests geben kann.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW:*

BladeRunner 2 sollte entwickelt werden, Westwood war schon am verhandeln wegen der lizenz, dann kam EA die nur C&C haben wollten, entsprechend wurde BR2 garnicht angefangen, Lands of Lore 3 unfertig rausgeworfen und das wars


ist aber ne ganz schwache vollversion, die war vor 3 ausgaben auf der PCAction..


----------



## spike00 (23. September 2008)

*AW:*

Man ist da jetzt wieda kein test zu far cry 2 drin?

langsam geht mir das aufm sack wenn die titel erst im test stehn nachdem sie im regal zu finden sind...


----------



## spike00 (23. September 2008)

*AW:*

ich meinte im heft stehn ^^


----------



## xesued (23. September 2008)

*AW:*

Statt "Exklusiv" könnte da auch "Lalala" stehen.
Hat den gleichen Aussagewert und schreibt sich leichter.

1. Interessiert doch keinen ob da "Exklusiv" über dem Titel steht.

1.a. Der Anteil der Leser, der nach dem Cover die Spielzeitschrift wählt dürfte sowieso verschwindend gering sein. Die meisten suchen sich ihr Lieblingsmagazin und bleiben dabei. Und mit dem Betrachten des Cover verschwende ich vielleicht 0.5 Sekunden. Der Inhalt zählt.

2. Bei keinem anderen Terminus wird so viel gelogen wie bei diesem. Ob das Spiel, das "exklusiv" für die X-Box rauskommt (allerdings nur eine Woche, dann auch für "every System ever made")
oder ein Magazin "exklusive" Informationen hat.
Meistens bezieht sich die Exklusivität von Informationen auf nebensächlichen Kram, oder ist nur bei Redaktionsschluss wahr, durch unterschiedliche Drucktermine der konkurrierenden  Magazine aber wieder hinfällig.


----------



## Morkaj (23. September 2008)

*AW:*

Gibts die PCGames demnächst eigentlich als Postkarte mit Werbung auf der Rückseite und angeklebter DVD ?

Irgendwie drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass man jedes Jahr ein paar (mehr) Seiten verliert...


----------



## PCG_Vader (23. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				spike000 am 23.09.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Man ist da jetzt wieda kein test zu far cry 2 drin?
> langsam geht mir das aufm sack wenn die titel erst im test stehn nachdem sie im regal zu finden sind...



Dann doch lieber einen Test zu einer völlig unfertigen Betaversion  - das ist zwar nicht wirklich aussagekräftig und hat mehr mit Blick in die Kristallkugel als mit Fachjournalismus zu tun - aber wayne, dafür hat man den ersten Test 

Was kann denn die Redaktion dafür, wenn Ubisoft die Testmuster nicht rechtzeitig bis Redaktionsschluss rausrückt? Soll die PCGames etwa ein Überfallkommando ins Entwicklerstudio schicken, das ein halbwegs fertiges Muster klaut? Oder die Wertung auswürfeln??

Manchmal bekommt man den Eindruck, einige Leser glauben, die Tests stehn aus reiner Boshaftigkeit nicht im Heft, obwohl die Redis den Titel schon dreimal durchgezockt haben


----------



## Burtchen (24. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				xesued am 23.09.2008 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Statt "Exklusiv" könnte da auch "Lalala" stehen.
> Hat den gleichen Aussagewert und schreibt sich leichter.
> 
> 1. Interessiert doch keinen ob da "Exklusiv" über dem Titel steht.
> ...


1.(a) Tatsächlich sind unsere Erfahrungen da ganz andere. Am "Point of Sale" (also dem Kiosk) zu überzeugen, ist enorm wichtig. Ich habe mich neulich mal aus Spaß in einen Kiosk gestellt und Menschen beobachtet (also, nicht in den Heften die Frauen, die... lassen wir das  ). Tatsächlich schaut ein großer Teil die Cover an und entscheidet sich, ein weiterer Teil blättert ein wenig und entscheidet sich dann. Und dann gibt es noch die "Stammkäufer". So wie ich früher 
2. Gaaaaanz komplexes Thema, über das wir intern auch schon heftig diskutiert haben. Was ist die Auslegung von Exklusivität?  "Bei Redaktionsschluss nirgendwo anders"? "Bei Erscheinen des Heftes im Vertriebshauptland in dieser Form nicht"? "Über den gesamten EVT nirgendwo, auch nicht online?" "Nur hier mit dieser Version?"


----------



## crackajack (24. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 24.09.2008 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist die Auslegung von Exklusiv


Schreibt einfach überall, bei jedem Thema, welteksklusiv hin. Das merkt eh keiner und dann wäre wirklich alles eksklusiv und keiner kann das bestreiten.   

@1
Ich gucke mir die Cover der Gamestar auch an, einfach weil mich interessiert ob die was drin haben das mich interessiert, das kann ich aber auch wenn es viiiiiiel kleiner draufgedruckt wäre lesen (man könnte sogar mehr raufgeben), Exklusiv igonierer ich sowieso aus Prinzip und außerdem finde ich echte Infos eh erst im Inhaltsverzeichnis um dann gezielt zu gucken, ob der Bericht beim ersten Blick tatsächlich so interessant aussieht das es das wert wäre dafür ein Heft zu kaufen.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. September 2008)

*AW:*

deswegen hatte die PCAction auch früher großbusige frauen auf dem Cover

aber muss diese blöde banderole denn sein, jaja ich weiss werbeform undso, aber das stört wenn man schon im laden an der kasse reingucken will etc..

aber hey zum ersten mal ne PCG ohne DVD gekauft, die Vollversion hab ich schon.. 

und für ein MAgazin exklusiv zu sein ist im zeiten von Internet verdammt schwer

aber so überfallkommandos gabs mal, früher   aber gut das mich FarCry 2 nicht interessiert ich fand 1 schon doof


----------



## rimo11 (24. September 2008)

*AW:*

kein far cry 2 ?


----------



## PCG_Vader (24. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.09.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen hatte die PCAction auch früher großbusige frauen auf dem Cover
> 
> aber muss diese blöde banderole denn sein, jaja ich weiss werbeform undso, aber das stört wenn man schon im laden an der kasse reingucken will etc..
> 
> ...



Ja, die Covergirls waren schon cool  
Was die Banderole angeht: Einfach abmachen?! 
Am Nürnberger Hauptbahnhof lag heute morgen auch ein Exemplar ohne Banderole im Regal, in dem man angenehm blättern konnte  

Was die DVD angeht: Die Vollversion find ich auch nicht so prickelnd - aber die DVD lohnt sich diesmal aufgrund der Videos   Baldur's Gate 2 wird dem Titel Meisterwerk absolut gerecht und Rossis Welt ist sowieso Kult   

Was Far Cry 2 angeht: Es gibt doch einige Unterschiede zum Vorgänger, die sich auch aufs Gameplay auswirken... also ich warte gespannt auf erste Tests, denn das Teil hat Potential zum Titel des Jahres


----------



## Huskyboy (24. September 2008)

*AW:*

naja ich finde videos nie wirklich interessant, auch demos nicht, die kann ich mir selbst laden

und die vollversion war schon auf einer der letzten PCA.. hätte man wenigstens noch ne zweite beipacken können, von mir auch ne übel schlechte, ich mag sowas


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 24.09.2008 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Gaaaaanz komplexes Thema, über das wir intern auch schon heftig diskutiert haben. Was ist die Auslegung von Exklusivität?  "Bei Redaktionsschluss nirgendwo anders"? "Bei Erscheinen des Heftes im Vertriebshauptland in dieser Form nicht"? "Über den gesamten EVT nirgendwo, auch nicht online?" "Nur hier mit dieser Version?"



eigentlich ist das ein sehr weeeenig komplexes thema.

exklusiv heisst auf deutsch bekanntlich "ausschliesslich" oder "nur".

in unserem zusammenhang sollte "exklusiv" demnach auch genau und nur diese bedeutung haben.
wenn ihr also vorgebt etwas "exklusiv" zu haben, dann darf das auch nur bei euch stehen und nicht etwa bei der konkurrenz, nicht online, nicht im ausland, sondern nirgends sonst.

erfüllt euer artikel (oder sonstwas) diese anforderungen nicht, dann bedeutet das, dass er das prädikat "exklusiv" nicht verdient.

ganz einfach.


----------



## ghost5000 (28. September 2008)

*AW:*

bei uns gibts die PC Games schon ne woche vorher zu kaufen. Soll das so sein? Denn ich dachte immer das ich als abbonent das Heft früher bekomme,doch mein kumpel hatte es bereits drei tage vor mir im laden gekauft(laden:17.09;abbo 20.09).


----------



## gamerschwein (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hoffe Rossis Welt ist nun endgültig für immer und ewig auf Eurer DVD zu finden


----------



## rocked (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

"Viel Feind, viel Ehr - das gilt vor allem für unsere Vollversion Starship Troopers, in der die Bugs massenweise auf Sie einstürmen."
Hört sich ja mal echt spannend an


----------



## PCG_Vader (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				rocked am 27.10.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> "Viel Feind, viel Ehr - das gilt vor allem für unsere Vollversion Starship Troopers, in der die Bugs massenweise auf Sie einstürmen."
> Hört sich ja mal echt spannend an



Ginge man von der Beschreibung allein aus - man könnte meinen, die Vollversion wäre Sacred 2


----------



## stawacz79 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 27.10.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> rocked am 27.10.2008 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hahaha  lol stimmt.....


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 27.10.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ginge man von der Beschreibung allein aus - man könnte meinen, die Vollversion wäre Sacred 2


... das wäre aber wenigstens mal eine sinnvolle Vollversion.


----------



## bernder (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

argh  
 der COD 5 Test hats nicht ins Heft geschafft? 
Das ist für mich wirklich ärgerlich   .
Werdet ihr diesen wieder zuerst im Internet veröffentlichen,
oder verspätet sich das Spiel im Allgemeinen?

Vielleicht eine kleine Andeutung fals ihr schon beim testen seit, in welche Richtung sich das Spiel bis jetzt entwickelt?
ISt es ein COD?


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 27.10.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Daffy-Vader am 27.10.2008 14:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und mal keine Xte vollversions zweitverwertung, das nervt vielleicht..

kauft doch lieber zwei günstere und tauscht die nicht immer zwischen PCA und PCG aus, hätte ich jetzt kein abo bzw chef   würd ich jetzt nur die "keine datenträger" version kaufen..


----------



## ghost5000 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Was mich immer noch brennend interessiert: wieso erscheint PC Games bei uns im Laden(REWE) 3 tage früher als die Aboversion?


----------



## Belechem (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Ja, und Ihr habt nen traurigen Rekord aufgestellt:

Bei 218 Seiten insgesamt *75* Seiten Werbung!

Fast wie eine Modezeitschrift... ....


----------



## Figkregh (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Belechem am 29.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und Ihr habt nen traurigen Rekord aufgestellt:
> 
> Bei 218 Seiten insgesamt *75* Seiten Werbung!
> 
> Fast wie eine Modezeitschrift... ....



Immer noch besser als 150 Seiten mit 30 oder mehr Seiten Werbung.

@Artikel: Die aktuelle Ausgabe erscheint aber nicht wirklich erst im September  ?


----------



## Gamaxy (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Beim Test-Video zum Multiplayer-Modus von FarCry 2 hab ich herzlich lachen müssen - achtet mal auf den Ingame-Chat, als Felix Schütz auf Robert Horn (selbes Team) schießt


----------



## gruenerollum (6. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Und wo genau ist der Unterschied zw. der "PC Games DVD"- und der "PC Games Extended"-Version ?

Wäre supi, wenn mir das einer beantworten könnte !


----------



## aumayr16 (12. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

was im artikel nicht steht: die extended dvd enthält auch den patch zum upgraden von The Witcher auf die enhanced edition. leider ist bei mir, als ich mein (ehrlich) legal erstandenes The Witcher upgraden wollte, bei mehreren versuchen (hab das ganze spiel sogar mal neu installiert) immer das selbe herausgekommen:
nach dem online registrierungs-check bekam ich ständig dieselbe fehlermeldung: 

The language pack corresponding to the language version of the game already installed on your system was not found. Download the relevant language pack.                

??????????????????????????????????
was fürn language pack? 
wenn jemand dasselbe problem hatte oder weiter weis wär ich froh.


----------



## PCG_Vader (12. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				aumayr16 am 12.11.2008 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> was im artikel nicht steht: die extended dvd enthält auch den patch zum upgraden von The Witcher auf die enhanced edition. leider ist bei mir, als ich mein (ehrlich) legal erstandenes The Witcher upgraden wollte, bei mehreren versuchen (hab das ganze spiel sogar mal neu installiert) immer das selbe herausgekommen:
> nach dem online registrierungs-check bekam ich ständig dieselbe fehlermeldung:
> 
> The language pack corresponding to the language version of the game already installed on your system was not found. Download the relevant language pack.
> ...



Selbiges Problem trieb mich auch um, daher weiß ich natürlich Rat  :
Das Sprachpaket, das zur Enanced Edition dazugehört, muss sich im selben Ordner befinden, wie die Upgradedatei selbst. Leider ist der Upgrader kein Kind von besonderer Schläue und erkennt das Sprachpaket auf der DVD nicht unbedingt.
Am einfachsten ist es also, den Upgrader und das Sprachpaket in ein und denselben Ordner auf die Festplatte herunter zu ziehen und anschließend den Upgrader zu starten. Nach dem Upgrade musst du dann doppelt auf das Sprackpaket klicken, um auch das zu installieren. Voilà, fertig.

Solltest du andere Sprachen als die Deutsche nutzen, musst du dir die entsprechenden Sprachpakete von der Witcher-Seite herunterladen. Auch die neuen Abenteuer und Bonsmaterial, wie den Soundtrack, gibts dort.

Es dauert übrigens etwas und während der Installation wird dein Explorer den Updater als inaktiv bzw "Keine Rückmeldung" markieren - einfach ignorieren und machen lassen, bloß nicht abbrechen, denn dann müsstest du das Spiel komplett neu installieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				PCG_Vader am 12.11.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> aumayr16 am 12.11.2008 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und viel Geduld mitbringen. Je nach Rechner kann das bis zu 2 Stunden dauern *g*


----------



## aumayr16 (14. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				PCG_Vader am 12.11.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> aumayr16 am 12.11.2008 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab ich alles gemacht und hat auch super gefunzt!
vielen dank hast mir echt weitergeholfen.
so jetz halt ichs aber nicht mehr aus und geh mal n paar monster kloppen.
danke nochmal!


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (22. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*

@Artikel Kopierschutz
Sehr schöner Artikel über den Kopierschutz. Sehr informativ, manchmal ein bisschen zu kompliziert beschrieben aber dennoch bietet er einen guten Überblick über die alten und neuen Kopier- Techniken und deren Funktionen. 
Schade das es soweit kommen musste, dass sich viele Hersteller komplett auf das Internet ausrichten. Gegen Online-Aktivierungen habe ich vereinzelt nichts aber wenn die Zukunft wirklich so aussähe, dass man Spiele nur noch im Internet erstehen kann ist das für mich schon sehr ernüchternd. Nicht jeder hat die versprochene ganze Band-Breite seines Internets zur Verfügung um dicke Brocken a la 500MB+ herunterladen zu können. Außerdem ist es doch viel schöner, wenn man ein Spiel auch Real in seinen Händen halten kann. 
Edit: Eine Frage 
Was bedeutet eigentlich DRM?


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				Agent-Smith-7 am 22.11.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet eigentlich DRM?


 
Digital Rights Management


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (22. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.11.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Agent-Smith-7 am 22.11.2008 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dankööö Shadii


----------



## DocX (24. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*

Da hätte ich dann gleich einmal ein Frage zur Vollversion Die Gilde 2.

Auf welchem Patchstand ist diese und ist das Spiel mit dem Patch spielbar. Das Spiel soll ja beim Release extrem verbuggt gewesen sein.


----------



## nolleX (24. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*

Hehe, Abonenten 4tw  Hab das Ding schon in der Hand^^

Das einzige, was ich schade find, ist, dass ihr CoD 5 so negativ bewertet. Klar gabs WW2 schon, aber nicht jeder hat alle CoD Teile gespielt oder hatte 100 Spiele aus WW2. Ich find das Spiel von Action her richtig geil (hatte noch nie en WW2 Spiel gespielt) und grafisch auch sehr nett. Das einzig negative für mich ist eigentlich nur die kurze Spieldauer.
Allerdings kann man das immer wieder spielen.

Erwähnen hättet ihr auch noch können, dass es bei erfolgreicher Absolvierung des Singleplayers den Zombie-Modus gibt (ka wie das in der dt. Version is, hab uncut UK), der fordernd und sehr sehr langzeitmotivierend ist. ich spiele den immer gerne wieder.

Also geht das nächste mal bitte nicht immer von den Hardcore-Zockern/Opferkindern aus, die 15h am tag nichts anderes tun, als alle Spiele aufm Markt durchzuspielen - das ist ein sehr geringer Anteil.


----------



## DocX (24. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				nolleX am 24.11.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Also geht das nächste mal bitte nicht immer von den Hardcore-Zockern/Opferkindern aus, die 15h am tag nichts anderes tun, als alle Spiele aufm Markt durchzuspielen - das ist ein sehr geringer Anteil.



Ich gehe nur auf den letzten Teil deines Posts ein, da ich das neue Call of Duty noch nicht gespielt habe und auch nicht spielen werde. 

Da ich beufstätig bin, zähle ich mich weder zur Kategorie Hardcore-Zocker noch zu der Kategorie "Opferkinder" (was auch immer damit ausgesagt werden soll). Ich spiele auch schon seit längerer Zeit PC-Spiele. Da die alten Medal of Honor und Call of Duty Teile immer hervorragende Wertungen bekommen haben, gehören diese zu den Spielen, die man gespielt haben sollte, wenn man sich für Ego-Shooter interessiert. Aus diesem Grund sind WW2 Spiele für mich nicht mehr interessant, da man alles schon mal gesehen hat und es nicht wirklich neues geben (kann), da der WW2 von den Möglichkeiten begrenzt ist. 

Aus meiner Sicht ist es einfach Zeit, dass man sich auf andere Schauplätze konzentriert, was mit dem Vorgänger ja schon getan wurde. Außerdem ist das WW2 Setting ja nicht der einzige Kritikpunkt, der angesprochen wird und ich aus meiner Sicht kann die Bewertung nachvollziehen.


----------



## nolleX (24. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*

Ja, mein Post ist etwas falsch rüber gekommen.

Ich meinte, dass es nicht nur die Leute gibt, die die ganzen Weltkrieg 2 Sachen gespielt haben, sondern auch viele Leute, die damit erst einsteigen. Natürlich ist es für diejenigen langweilig/ausgelutscht, wenn sich Missionen wiederholen - allerdings ist der Pazifik bei CoD ja neu. Also ich für meinen Teil liebe den Shooter (zusammen mit Zombie-Modus). Zur KI kann man sagen, dass es auf höchster Stufe bockschwer ist. Also schnell durchlaufen und alles umhaun is nicht 

Wie gesagt, es gibt auch viele "Neulinge" auf dem Gebiet, und identisch sind die Missionen eh nicht.

Ich nehm mal als Beispiel WoW:
2 Erweiterungen, "nur" neue Instanzen, mehr Stufen, mehr Beute, ... Aber im Prinzip immer das selbe, nur anders verpackt. Spielen tun es trotzdem über 10 Millionen.. Das selbe finde ich kann man hier auch anwenden 

Letztendlich ist das alles Geschmacksache, aber man muss ein klasse Spiel doch nicht runtermachen, nur weil der Tester (was ja sein Beruf ist^^) schon so viele andere Weltkriegsspiele gespielt hat 
Deswegen mein ich, dass zu viel subjektive Meinung dabei ist


----------



## PCG_Vader (24. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				nolleX am 24.11.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Letztendlich ist das alles Geschmacksache, aber man muss ein klasse Spiel doch nicht runtermachen, nur weil der Tester (was ja sein Beruf ist^^) schon so viele andere Weltkriegsspiele gespielt hat
> Deswegen mein ich, dass zu viel subjektive Meinung dabei ist



Vielleicht ist das Game ja auch einfach objektiv nicht so pralle, schonmal daran gedacht?

Ich persönlich hab sicherlich weniger WW2-Shooter gezockt als Rob Horn und bin auch nicht unbedingt WW2-übersättigt - im Gegenteil, CoD 2 zock ich immernoch gern und BiA Hell's Highway hat mir vor wenigen Wochen auch ordentlich Spaß gemacht.
World at War hingegen hat mich maßlos enttäuscht und ich kann die Wertung damit vollauf verstehen, denn was Tryearch hier abliefert ist oberes Mittelmaß, aber nicht die Genrereferenz, die CoD eigentlich sein sollte.


----------



## Lyon (24. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 01/09*

Was ich mich frage ist, mit welchem Grund ich weiterhin die PC Games kaufen sollte.(Bin Abonnent und so schnell werdet ihr mich nicht los, aber man fragt sich das halt doch)
Die Test von Left 4 Dead,Need for Speed,Gothic 3, Tomb Raider und vielleicht noch andere, konnte ich schon, bevor es die Zeitschrift im Handel gab, hier auf PC Games.de lesen. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass ihr anderen Onlineseiten nicht hinterherhinken wollt, aber wenn ihr schon einen Großteil der wichtigsten Test im Internet veröffentlicht. welche Motivation habe ich dann euer Heft zu kaufen? Wie nett Rossi auch zu lesen ist und so gerne ich was festes in der Hand halte, irgendwie finde ich es doch merkwürdig, dass ich mir immer noch das Heft kaufe und nicht nur euer Online Angebot nutze.


----------



## santaclaus333 (24. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 01/09*

Warum testet ihr nicht mal auch im Heft Dead Space?


----------



## ING (24. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 01/09*



			
				Lyon am 24.11.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich frage ist, mit welchem Grund ich weiterhin die PC Games kaufen sollte.(Bin Abonnent und so schnell werdet ihr mich nicht los, aber man fragt sich das halt doch)
> Die Test von Left 4 Dead,Need for Speed,Gothic 3, Tomb Raider und vielleicht noch andere, konnte ich schon, bevor es die Zeitschrift im Handel gab, hier auf PC Games.de lesen. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass ihr anderen Onlineseiten nicht hinterherhinken wollt, aber wenn ihr schon einen Großteil der wichtigsten Test im Internet veröffentlicht. welche Motivation habe ich dann euer Heft zu kaufen? Wie nett Rossi auch zu lesen ist und so gerne ich was festes in der Hand halte, irgendwie finde ich es doch merkwürdig, dass ich mir immer noch das Heft kaufe und nicht nur euer Online Angebot nutze.


bei vielen spielen hat man aber einfach keien große wahl wenn man die kundschaft nicht veräargenr will, die spiele sind teilweise schon bis zu 3 wochen erhältlich und dann einen test im heft ist für viele sicherlich nicht mehr interessant weil man sich schon das spiel gekauft hat oder sich anderweitig (also bei der konkurenz) erkundigt hat. da hat man einfach keine wahl. außerdem besteht das heft sicherlich aus mehr als nur den blanken 4-5 tests die es schon online gab. zb. eien dvd mit videos und vollversion etc...


----------



## Boesor (24. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 01/09*



			
				Lyon am 24.11.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mich frage ist, mit welchem Grund ich weiterhin die PC Games kaufen sollte.(Bin Abonnent und so schnell werdet ihr mich nicht los, aber man fragt sich das halt doch)
> Die Test von Left 4 Dead,Need for Speed,Gothic 3, Tomb Raider und vielleicht noch andere, konnte ich schon, bevor es die Zeitschrift im Handel gab, hier auf PC Games.de lesen. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass ihr anderen Onlineseiten nicht hinterherhinken wollt, aber wenn ihr schon einen Großteil der wichtigsten Test im Internet veröffentlicht. welche Motivation habe ich dann euer Heft zu kaufen? Wie nett Rossi auch zu lesen ist und so gerne ich was festes in der Hand halte, irgendwie finde ich es doch merkwürdig, dass ich mir immer noch das Heft kaufe und nicht nur euer Online Angebot nutze.



ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber vielleicht hilft dir meine Motivation.
Ich lese PCG im Zug und abends vor dem Schlafen im Bett.
Da geht nichts über die Printausgabe.
Zusätzlich ist diese übersichtlicher und mit Sonderkästen bei großen Tests ausgestattet.


----------



## ING (24. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				PCG_Vader am 24.11.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist das Game ja auch einfach objektiv nicht so pralle, schonmal daran gedacht?


dann frag ich mich aber immernoch warum warhead ganz "objektiv" fast an die spitze gewählt wurde? technik, gameplay hat man alles schon in crysis gesehen, story --> ziemlich dämlich. 2 autos und 2 waffen, sonst gibts überhaupt nichts neues...

oder far cry 2, ganz objektiv betrachtet sind über 80% der spieler maßlos enttäuscht von dem spiel trotzdem hats ne richtig super wertung bekommen. die tests von herr horn sind ja schon ok, die kritik kann ich nachvollziehen (für meinen ignoriert er aber die stärken --> cineastik) und ich find ihn auch sehr smphatisch aber er wertet zu subjektiv und nicht objektiv. ihm scheints da echt nur noch ums unkomplizierte ballern zu gehen, nach den kriterien nach denen er wertet würde sogar moorhuhn ne dicke 90er wertung abkassieren wenn man statt auf moorhühner auf gänse mit ner maschinenpistole schiessen würde  

geben euch die kommentare zu far cry 2 (in bezug zu euer wertung) nicht zu denken? bei crysis wars ja nicht viel anders...

nichts gegen herr horn aber wenn sich seine wertungen so massiv von den meinungen der spieler unterscheiden sollte man sich vllt. mal gedanken machen das testsystem zu überdenken. immerhin sind seine wertungen sowas wie kaufempfehlungen für die leser, das ergebnis könnt ihr ja in dem thread "der größte fehlkauf nachlesen" so oft wie man das far cry 2 liest. was liest man von herr horn dazu? "Das muss das Boot abkönnen!"  vllt. hab ich ihn falsch verstanden aber für mich klingt das so als ob es ihm schiet egal wäre...


----------



## TCPip2k (25. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*

Was fehlt im teastervideo sowie groß auf dem Deckblatt?

Fängt mit "A" an und hört mit "Story auf" ...


----------



## Heavyflame (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*

BTW die GTA 4 Wertung ist ein bissel hoch, hab ihr auch nur den Anfang gespeilt um schnell ein Test zusammen zimmern zu können weil jeder der GTA4 durch gespielt hat würde keine Wertung mehr über 90% geben. Am Anfang ist es noch hui aber um so weiter man spielt wird es immer mehr pfui. Eindeutig Hypewertung!


----------



## Burtchen (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 01/09*



			
				santaclaus333 am 24.11.2008 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum testet ihr nicht mal auch im Heft Dead Space?


Dazu mehr hier.


----------



## Zockmock (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				Heavyflame am 26.11.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW die GTA 4 Wertung ist ein bissel hoch, hab ihr auch nur den Anfang gespeilt um schnell ein Test zusammen zimmern zu können weil jeder der GTA4 durch gespielt hat würde keine Wertung mehr über 90% geben. Am Anfang ist es noch hui aber um so weiter man spielt wird es immer mehr pfui. Eindeutig Hypewertung!



Kann ich bestätigen, trotzdem werde ich es am PC auch noch mal spielen


----------



## eXitus64 (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				Heavyflame am 26.11.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW die GTA 4 Wertung ist ein bissel hoch, hab ihr auch nur den Anfang gespeilt um schnell ein Test zusammen zimmern zu können weil jeder der GTA4 durch gespielt hat würde keine Wertung mehr über 90% geben. Am Anfang ist es noch hui aber um so weiter man spielt wird es immer mehr pfui. Eindeutig Hypewertung!



wir wissen langsam das du gta4 nicht magst


----------



## ghost5000 (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				Heavyflame am 26.11.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW die GTA 4 Wertung ist ein bissel hoch, hab ihr auch nur den Anfang gespeilt um schnell ein Test zusammen zimmern zu können weil jeder der GTA4 durch gespielt hat würde keine Wertung mehr über 90% geben. Am Anfang ist es noch hui aber um so weiter man spielt wird es immer mehr pfui. Eindeutig Hypewertung!



Ach,du hast die PC Version schon?  

Gehe mal von aus das du die Konsolenversion meinst! Deine Bewertung hat also nix zu sagen.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				ghost5000 am 26.11.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Heavyflame am 26.11.2008 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach, die PC Version hat ne andere story, andere aufträge, und ist somit quasi nen komplett anderes spiel?.. nun, angeblich geistert das spiel schon durch "die szene", theoretisch, wenn das denn wahr sein sollte, könnte er das schon haben


----------



## Ramesking (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*

Welche Wertunf hat den GTA 4 für PC bekommen??  Für Konsole hab ichs durchgespielt es war einsame  Spitze das beste Spiel was ich jee gespielt hab ^^   ehrlich


----------



## Ramesking (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*

Welche Wertunf hat den GTA 4 für PC bekommen??  Für Konsole hab ichs durchgespielt es war einsame  Spitze das beste Spiel was ich jee gespielt hab ^^   ehrlich


----------



## Ramesking (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*

Hey und egal wer GTA 4 nicht mag hat gar keine Ahnung das Spiel ist der Hammer !!!   Und welche Wertung hat das denn sagt es mir mal jemand bitte?


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				Ramesking am 26.11.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey und egal wer GTA 4 nicht mag hat gar keine Ahnung das Spiel ist der Hammer !!!   Und welche Wertung hat das denn sagt es mir mal jemand bitte?




also gamestar hatt glaub ich 92% gezückt


----------



## agvoter (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				Ramesking am 26.11.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey und egal wer GTA 4 nicht mag hat gar keine Ahnung das Spiel ist der Hammer !!!   Und welche Wertung hat das denn sagt es mir mal jemand bitte?




92%...sowohl von PC Games als auch von Gamestar

Finde ich, der nur die Xbox - Version, gespielt hat, auch ziemlich hoch. Mal schaun, ob diese Wertung auch korrekt ist    Naja der Video - Editor ist schon ne tolle Sache  


Außerdem geht hier noch ein großes Lob an PC Games. Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr es extra oder aus Versehen gemacht habt, aber ich finde es toll, dass man den GTA 4 - Test als erstes im Heft lesen kann und nicht im Internet. Das sind die 3 € um einiges besser investiert


----------



## Huskyboy (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				Ramesking am 26.11.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey und egal wer GTA 4 nicht mag hat gar keine Ahnung das Spiel ist der Hammer !!!   Und welche Wertung hat das denn sagt es mir mal jemand bitte?



Hey und egal wer Ibiza Babewatch nicht mag hat gar keine Ahung das Spiel ist der Hammer !!!!


----------



## DeusEx-Machina (26. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				Huskyboy am 26.11.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ramesking am 26.11.2008 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich fühle mich persönlich angegriffen wenn für einen derart schalen gag  ein Meisterwerk herhalten muss. Ibiza Babewatch ist und bleibt für mich game of the century.

ich bitte inständig ebensolche anspielungen zu unterlassen, um das niveau in den diskussionen der spielergemeinde zu wahren.


----------



## TCPip2k (27. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*

wenn ich utnern auf "alle kommentare lesen2 drücke komme ich zu den Kommentaren zur Ausgabe 05/08 .


----------



## agvoter (27. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*



			
				DeusEx-Machina am 26.11.2008 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 26.11.2008 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.pcgames.de/aid,6333/Test/Review/Wertung/Beknackt_anzueglicher_Moorhuhn-Abklatsch/

immerhin 9%


----------



## Quaker (27. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 12/08*

Der GTA Test in diesem Heft ist einfach nur erbärmlich.    
Ganze 2 Seiten habt ihr diesem grossen Spiel gewitmet und selbst die hättet ihr euch mit diesem läscherlichen Test ersparen können.   

Nee, sorry Pc Games, aber da muss man jaa die Gamestar kaufen. - soo hat ein Test ausszusehen.
(das Redaktions video ist auch wieder göttlich)


----------



## DormHunter (27. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				System am 25.03.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Das nen ich mal ein volles Programm *kauf*


----------



## Sprudelmax (28. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Warum gibts eigentlich keinen Test und kein Video zu Dead Space? Kann´mir des mal einer sagen? Des is ja wohl eins der besten Spielen zur Zeit!


----------



## HanFred (28. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Sprudelmax am 28.11.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibts eigentlich keinen Test und kein Video zu Dead Space? Kann´mir des mal einer sagen? Des is ja wohl eins der besten Spielen zur Zeit!


da ist doch der test: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,664630/Test/Review/Wertung/Grusel-Graetsche_Der_PC_Games-Test_zu_Dead_Space/


----------



## Burtchen (28. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Sprudelmax am 28.11.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibts eigentlich keinen Test und kein Video zu Dead Space? Kann´mir des mal einer sagen? Des is ja wohl eins der besten Spielen zur Zeit!


Auf der Ab-18-Edition ist ein Video.


----------



## Sprudelmax (28. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Ok das mit dem Video passt ja dan. Aber n Test in gedruckter Fassung wäre trotzdem schön gewesen. Warum gabs denn keinen im Heft? Platzmangel? Keine Bilder die unter 18 freigegeben werden durften?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Sprudelmax am 28.11.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok das mit dem Video passt ja dan. Aber n Test in gedruckter Fassung wäre trotzdem schön gewesen. Warum gabs denn keinen im Heft? Platzmangel? Keine Bilder die unter 18 freigegeben werden durften?



http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=12&tid=7402074&x=28


----------



## Tschoppo (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Wollten sie nicht auch ne Vorschau zu Battleforge machen?? stand im letzten Heft jedenfalls drin.. hmm werd mal gucken ob das drin ist wenn nicht kauf ich das heft auch nicht...


----------



## BiJay (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Tschoppo am 22.12.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollten sie nicht auch ne Vorschau zu Battleforge machen?? stand im letzten Heft jedenfalls drin.. hmm werd mal gucken ob das drin ist wenn nicht kauf ich das heft auch nicht...


Sorry, ist nicht drin. Habe mich auch gewundert... Spiel zurzeit die Beta und das Spiel macht einen guten Eindruck. Naja, vielleicht nächste Ausgabe.


----------



## GeneralPaul (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

hmm, die qualität der Test läßt leider immer mehr nach....  Aktuelles Beispiel Tom Clancy`s H.A.W.X.: Dort schreibt der Tester: Als alte PC-Veteranen probieren die klassische Steuerung Tastatur+Maus.... Und auch wir als totale PC-Anhänger wechseln nach kurzer Zeit zum X-box Controler weils damit besser geht.

HALLO????? Flugspiel mit Tastatur und Maus? Schonmal was von nem Joystick gehört????

Ich würde gerne wissen wie die Joystick-Steuerung im Spiel ist. Hat es FF unterstütung etc.   Ein Flugspiel mit Tastatur und Maus oder X-Boy Controler..... Da fehlen die Worte.....

Also Herr PC-Veteran-Tester von der !!! PC  !!!-Games, bitte einen Nachtest über die Steuerung mit Joystick und auf einen groooßen Zettel am Monitor draufschreiben: Ich teste PC-Spiele, keine Konsolen-Spiele. 

Danke

GeneralPaul


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				GeneralPaul am 23.12.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, die qualität der Test läßt leider immer mehr nach....  Aktuelles Beispiel Tom Clancy`s H.A.W.X.: Dort schreibt der Tester: Als alte PC-Veteranen probieren die klassische Steuerung Tastatur+Maus.... Und auch wir als totale PC-Anhänger wechseln nach kurzer Zeit zum X-box Controler weils damit besser geht.
> 
> HALLO????? Flugspiel mit Tastatur und Maus? Schonmal was von nem Joystick gehört????
> 
> ...



Das ganze ist keine Flugsimulation sondern eher ein Arcade Spiel, das funktioniert mit Pad einfach besser, aber gut es gibt auch wirtschaftssimulationen mit Joystick support


----------



## GeneralPaul (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.12.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> GeneralPaul am 23.12.2008 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besitzt du einen Joystick? Was war das letzte mit Joystick gespielte Spiel? HAWX schon gespielt? eben... Woher das Wissen das es rein Arcade ist? Luft.

Eben deshalb erwarte ich ja auch von einer Test-Zeitschrift vernünftige Informationen. In einer Vorschau aus August wurde geschrieben das Joystick-Besitzer aufatmen können da alle gängigen Modelle unterstützt werden und die Steuerung extra dafür angepaßt wird.

Und nun reden PC-Veteranen von einer Tastatur Steuerung als Standard... 


Ach und von wegen Arcade... Ich kenne niemanden der Rebel Assault mit Tastatur und Maus gespielt hat.

Ich "mag" keine Konsolen und deren Games, ja!

Aber deswegen spiele ich ja auch PC-Spiele und lese die PC-Games! Und da nervt es und    mich an wenn ich dauern von X-Box Controlern lese oder solch tolle GTA4 Test habe (haben die Konsolen-Version gespielt und da ja auf PC das gleiche geben wir gute wertung) Man sieht ja wo das hinführt... Hätte der Praktikant nur einmal das Spiel zum Test auf seinem eigenen PC installiert......

Fröhliche Weihnachten
GeneralPaul


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

das spiel wird als actionspiel geführt, und erscheint zudem vorrangig für 360 und PS3..

als wenn Ubi die steuerung da großartig ändert, was der PCGames test bestätigt..

und ja einige etappen in Rebel Assault 2 spielt man am besten mit tastatur und maus

und mein letzter mit Joystick gespielter titel? Falcon 4.0 das läuft gerade auf meinem Quadcore da ich mich entspannen will..


----------



## lenymo (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Oh mit Vollversion von the Fall das ist ja mal nett aber was soll man mit nem Gild2 Addon?
Lasst mich raten welcher Zeitschrift das Hauptspiel beiliegt ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				lenymo am 27.01.2009 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mit Vollversion von the Fall das ist ja mal nett aber was soll man mit nem Gild2 Addon?
> Lasst mich raten welcher Zeitschrift das Hauptspiel beiliegt ...



Die Vollversion von Gilde 2 war in der PCG 01/09 drin


----------



## auman (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Nur doof, dass diese garantiert bugfreie Version von the Fall dauernd abstürzt


----------



## lenymo (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.01.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 27.01.2009 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echt?! Kaufe mir schon seit ca. 2 Jahren keine Zeitschriften mehr (irgendwann muss man sich ja von diesem rückständigen Medium trennen). Aber wieso wird die Gilde2 dann noch mal in der aktuellen PCAction verwurstet?


----------



## Boesor (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				lenymo am 27.01.2009 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 27.01.2009 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil PCG und PCA zwei verschiedene Zeitschriften mit unterschiedlicher Zielgruppe sind?


----------



## crackajack (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				auman am 27.01.2009 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur doof, dass diese garantiert bugfreie Version von the Fall dauernd abstürzt


Da es die Reloaded-Fassung ist, sollte es klaglos laufen.
Komplett fehlerfrei war es zwar auch nicht gerade, aber wirklich gravierendes wäre mir nicht aufgefallen. eig. nur Kleinigkeiten die nicht der Rede wert sind.
Diese Vollversion ist schon zu empfehlen.


----------



## Krampfkeks (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Boesor am 27.01.2009 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 27.01.2009 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es gibt da nen unterschied?! Oo


----------



## lenymo (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Boesor am 27.01.2009 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 27.01.2009 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt welche Spielerzielgruppe greift denn zur PCG und welche zur PCA?


----------



## Boesor (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				lenymo am 28.01.2009 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Na da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt welche Spielerzielgruppe greift denn zur PCG und welche zur PCA?



Keine ahnung, aber wäre es exakt dieselbe Zielgruppe, wieso dann zwei Hefte?


----------



## anjuna80 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Boesor am 31.01.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 28.01.2009 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der anspruchsvolle Leser wählt die PC Games, die Kiddies die PC Action. Ist doch bekannt


----------



## Huskyboy (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Boesor am 31.01.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 28.01.2009 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das rätsel ich seit einführung der PCAction

gut die hatten damals 2/96 einen etwas lockeren schreibstil, und waren etwas mehr auf leserbeiträge auf der CD fokussiert, aber sonst war der unterschied nie so groß  das kam wirklich erst als die PCAction diesen ähm seltsamen humor bekam

Ich halte die Zielgruppen nicht für wirklich unterschiedlich, viele die ich kenne würden auch beide kaufen, wenn dieses vollversionsgeschiebe nicht wär, das schreckt selbst mich ab, und ich hab schon diverse male zur PCGames ohne datenträger gegriffen weil ich die vollversion schon hatte

btw ist die aktuelle PC Action trotz des entlassens von Fränkel und Hesse garnicht sooo schlecht, man merkt allerdings wenn "nicht PCA redaktionsmitglieder" schreiben, allerdings der Schrott des Monats text ist genial


----------



## PdT-ZH (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

hmpf und wo bleibt der endwar test?


----------



## Seebaer (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Es wird endlich Zeit, und wirklich endlich Zeit, das die Ausgabenummer von PC-Spiele Zeitschriften dem laufendem Monat angepaßt wird. Ich will die Ausgabenummer 4, für April, nicht Ende Februar für den März haben. Ich möchte Nr. 3 für März......


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

und wieder vollversionsrecycling, Snowblind war bereits auf der PCA und der PCGH (jeweils 11/08, mit dem unterschied das die PCA 11/08 halt nen monat frueher kommt)


----------



## WeberSebastian (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				PdT-ZH am 23.02.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hmpf und wo bleibt der endwar test?



Ohne Version kein Test, einfache Rechnung


----------



## Boesor (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.02.2009 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> und wieder vollversionsrecycling, Snowblind war bereits auf der PCA und der PCGH (jeweils 11/08, mit dem unterschied das die PCA 11/08 halt nen monat frueher kommt)



wo ist da bitte das recycling? das sind zwei unterschiedliche hefte!


----------



## ING (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Seebaer am 23.02.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird endlich Zeit, und wirklich endlich Zeit, das die Ausgabenummer von PC-Spiele Zeitschriften dem laufendem Monat angepaßt wird. Ich will die Ausgabenummer 4, für April, nicht Ende Februar für den März haben. Ich möchte Nr. 3 für März......


hehe, ist sowieso der größte schwachsinn den es gibt. irgendeiner hat mal mit dieser "genialen" idee angefangen um mehr käufer anzulocken in der hoffnung die dümmlcihen käufer denken die ausgabe beziehe sich schon auf den übernächsten monat udn sei deswegen aktueller als die konkurenz. da wollte die pcg natürlich nicht nachstehen und musste sofort nachziehen bei dieser extrem "genialen" idee, seit dem ist das gang und gebe bei computec alle hefte aus der zukunft zu beziehen. ich frag mich wann das erste genie auf die idee kommt die monatsnummer von dem übernächsten monat zu verwenden 

naja, ist nur eines von vielen beispielen für die art und weise wie computec um leser wirbt   



			
				Boesor am 23.02.2009 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist da bitte das recycling? das sind zwei unterschiedliche hefte!


trotzdem auffällig, man lizensiert eine version und stopft damit 3 hefte voll. naja, wer mehr als eines der magazine kauft ist sowieso meschugge und hat nichts anderes verdient


----------



## Boesor (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				ING am 23.02.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.02.2009 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So würde ich es zwar nicht ausdrücken, ich bezweifle aber auch, dass sich eine relevante Anzahl an lesern beide hefte kauft.


----------



## wOJ (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Schade das da noch keine Wertung für Empire zustande gekommen ist.


----------



## Jojoselavi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welche Gaming-Notebooks denn getestet wurden? Ist das Samsung R560 Aura auch dabei?


----------



## Harrykim (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Nö, nur das Samsung R560 Madril.

Edit: Ist wohl das gleiche.


----------



## Gwath (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Schon wieder nichts interessantes im Heft dabei  Wo bleibt Diablo 3


----------



## Jojoselavi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Harrykim am 23.02.2009 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, nur das Samsung R560 Madril.
> 
> Edit: Ist wohl das gleiche.


Und? Hat es gewonnen? Könntest du mir vielleicht ein bisschen mehr über den Test per PM berichten? Wäre nett von dir


----------



## olstyle (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				ING am 23.02.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Seebaer am 23.02.2009 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Erklärung ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
In Zeiten wo man noch nicht einfach so auf einen Online-Test verweisen konnte wurden ganze Auflagen verschoben um zum Release eines bestimmten AAA-Titels ein HEft mit Wertung raus zu bringen.
Dadurch kamen dann ein paar "Kurzmonate" zustande mit denen man sich in Kombination mit der Weigerung mal mehr als 12 Hefte pro Jahrgang zu proklamieren den aktuellen Versatz an Heftnummern eingehandelt hat.

Zum Heft:
Mir persönlich ist der Vorschauteil etwas zu Action lastig.
Zig Seiten über die verschiedensten Shooter und für eines der besten Adventure dieses Jahres bekommt Felix gerade mal eine viel zu knappe einzelne Seite Platz zugesprochen(beides nicht nur meine Meinung sondern O-Ton aus dem Artikel).
Ich hoffe mal das ist nur in dieser Ausgabe so und kein anhaltender "Rückfall" kaum dass Burtchen der PCG für ein paar Monate den Rücken gekehrt hat.


----------



## grossesmannes (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

"Versöhnt das ambitionierte Rollenspielprojekt die Gothic-Fans? "

Nein, tut es nicht, aber Arcania (Gothic 4) tut es. 
Was man bisher von den Entwicklern in den Fragenthreads hört, überzeugt fast jeden Fan


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Boesor am 23.02.2009 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ING am 23.02.2009 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es sind 3, PCAction zuerst, dann wars auf PCGHardware und nun auf der PCGames, und da ich zumindestens PCA und PCG kaufe hab ich das teil im normalfall doppelt, gut, jetzt hab ich die version ohne DVD gekauft

deswegen hab ich auch kein abo mehr, ist mir zu unflexibel, und doppelte vollversionen will ich nicht, und da das mehrmals im jahr passiert das die vollversion auch auf nem anderen heft recycled wird spar ich sogar bares geld


----------



## JmCw (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.02.2009 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.02.2009 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich kaufe meine Hefte schon lange nicht mehr nach Vollversionen, das meiste ist sowieso Schrott, mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann, dass wirklich wichtige sind für die Videos und Reports etc. Daher entscheide ich auch ob ich mir die Version mit oder ohne DVD kaufe...


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

die guck ich auch höchtens 1x dafür kann ich sagen das ich beinah alle vollversionen angespielt/durchgespielt hab  

da ich spiele sammel kommen mir die vollversionen ganz gelegen, und da ist es sehr ärgerlich wenn dann welche doppelt oder gar 3x verwurstet werden, mir wär es lieber man würde statt mehrmals ein großes teures spielen zu benutzen lieber für jedes heft etwas günstigere vollversionen nehmen und diese nicht doppelt benutzen

und ja Vollversionen sind ein kostenfaktor, und zwar ein gewaltiger, aber hefte mit Datenträger ohne Vollversionen bekommst du nicht verkauft, da kannste die gleich einsparen


----------



## MaXzimus (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Durchgelesen: Das ganze Heft


----------



## StefanWeiss (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				MaXzimus am 23.02.2009 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Durchgelesen: Das ganze Heft


Hey - das Foto kenn ich doch 

Viele Grüße
Stefan

PS. Ach ja, Schreiben ist erst mal nicht mehr - im Zuge der Games Group bestimmen Layout- und Anzeigenpläne mein Tagesgeschäft - muss ich wohl auf Blogs ausweichen


----------



## OutsiderXE (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Cool, meine Warcraft3-Kampagnen sind drin


----------



## PdT-ZH (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				WeberSebastian am 23.02.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> PdT-ZH am 23.02.2009 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie , ihr habt keine testversion gekriegt? na in dem falle: schade...meine version sollte morgen im breifkasten liegen


----------



## Leertaste (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Wieso zum Geier ist das Kommentar-Thema mit dem Kommentar-Thema der PCGames *05/08* kombiniert?

Verwirrt ein wenig, wenn man von vorne liest und dann die Beiträge von April 2008 zu sehen bekommt.  :-o


----------



## Roechele (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

ich kann projekt snowblind nicht auf der dvd finden -.-
und im "cd-ordner" finde ich auch keine dateien

H-I-L-F-E

xD


----------



## crackajack (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Leertaste am 24.02.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso zum Geier ist das Kommentar-Thema mit dem Kommentar-Thema der PCGames *05/08* kombiniert?
> 
> Verwirrt ein wenig, wenn man von vorne liest und dann die Beiträge von April 2008 zu sehen bekommt.  :-o


Der Thread wird jedes Monat mit der jeweils aktuellen Ausgabe-News verknüpft, die jedesmal recycelt wird.
Hat was damit zu tun, dass man auf der Startseite die Heftinfo-Box nicht (oder umständlich) mit monatlich neuen News verbinden kann. Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## aniantheking (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				OutsiderXE am 24.02.2009 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, meine Warcraft3-Kampagnen sind drin




gibts die auch im internet ?


----------



## Roechele (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

hilfe kann da nich projekt snowblind finden
iss nich auf der dvd sonst iss alles da ...


----------



## OutsiderXE (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				aniantheking am 25.02.2009 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> OutsiderXE am 24.02.2009 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf die Frage habe ich gewartet^^. Aber dazu gebe ich keien Info raus um bewusst die Auflage der aktuellen zeitschrift einen tick zu boosten (wenn denn möglich).


----------



## SebastianThoeing (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				crackajack am 25.02.2009 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 24.02.2009 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note 1, setzen  Du hast es richtig erkannt. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen statischen Link auf der Startseite - der in der Heftbox. Darauf haben wir keinerlei Einfluss. Eben darum müssen wir den "alten" Artikel immer wieder neu bestücken.


----------



## hornboy (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

hätte mir diese ausgabe extra für das gothic quiz gekauft... wenn ich gewüsst hätte dass ich es brauch.


----------



## Hxr0171 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Wie sieht es so langsam mal mit einer Wertung für Empire Total-War aus? Andere Magazine bekommen es ja mittlerweile auch hin. Und seit dem Redaktionsschluss sind ja mittlerweile wieder einige Tage vergangen! Das Spiel kommt nächste Woche raus!


----------



## olstyle (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Roechele am 25.02.2009 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann projekt snowblind nicht auf der dvd finden -.-
> und im "cd-ordner" finde ich auch keine dateien
> 
> H-I-L-F-E
> ...


Dir ist aber schon klar dass das Spiel auf der Video-Seite(=Seite 2) der DVD zu finden ist?


----------



## HNRGargamel (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Hört mal bitte auf Werbung für die PcGames zu machen... eure Artikel kann man sich zum teil eh auf eurer Seite online ansehen und der damalige Kaufgrund wegen der DVD entfällt auch, weil der Großteil eh ne Flatrate mit hoher Datenübertragung hat


----------



## KONNAITN (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				HNRGargamel am 25.02.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört mal bitte auf Werbung für die PcGames zu machen...


Oja, bitte hört endlich auf uns auf pcgames.de mit Werbung für die aktuelle PC Games zu belästigen!!! Oh Mann...


----------



## hornboy (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				Hxr0171 am 25.02.2009 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es so langsam mal mit einer Wertung für Empire Total-War aus? Andere Magazine bekommen es ja mittlerweile auch hin. Und seit dem Redaktionsschluss sind ja mittlerweile wieder einige Tage vergangen! Das Spiel kommt nächste Woche raus!


pcgames is in letzter zeit wirklich langsam mit online tests.
auf gamestar sind schon seit tagen tests von dawn of war und shellshock zu sehen.
normalerweise war pcgames immer schneller mit online tests, aber seit 2009 irgendwie nicht mehr^.


----------



## aniantheking (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				OutsiderXE am 25.02.2009 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> aniantheking am 25.02.2009 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schade    

dürft man trotzem wissen um was für eine thematik bzw. adaption es sich bei den kampagnen handelt?


----------



## hornboy (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				OutsiderXE am 25.02.2009 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Frage habe ich gewartet^^. Aber dazu gebe ich keien Info raus um bewusst die Auflage der aktuellen zeitschrift einen tick zu boosten (wenn denn möglich).


bist du am gewinn der auflage beteiligt?
ach nicht? dacht ich mir.
besser nem großen magazin mehr gewinn verschaffen, anstatt den normalo armen bürger zu helfen.


----------



## Sprudelmax (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*

Schade dass die Panzers:Cold War-Demo nicht mit drauf ist.


----------



## OutsiderXE (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die PC Games 05/08*



			
				hornboy am 25.02.2009 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> OutsiderXE am 25.02.2009 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, für diesen Monat ist es tatsächlich so. Ich bin einfach ein fieses Schwein . Und ich denke das "große Magazin", das seit Auftauchen der Flatrates Auflageprobleme hat weil man jede Info online kriegt, wird auch nur von normalo Bürgern erstellt.


----------



## Bensta (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Mich wundert wo der Test von  Endwar bleibt ? Andere Spiele die erst in 2-5 Wochen erscheinen werden auch anhand unfertigen Versionen getestet.


----------



## Boesor (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Bensta am 27.02.2009 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert wo der Test von  Endwar bleibt ? Andere Spiele die erst in 2-5 Wochen erscheinen werden auch anhand unfertigen Versionen getestet.



Soweit ich weiß wird anhand eines vom Hersteller bereitgestellten Musters getestet.
Und diese können manchmal früher eintreffen und manchmal später.
Bei Endwar scheint es letzteres zu sein


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Boesor am 27.02.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 27.02.2009 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder der hersteller gibt das dann doch nicht zum test frei weil redaktionen nunmal rücksprache halten ob bugs behoben werden etc

wenn der Hersteller dann nicht will das das publik wird bevor das spiel erscheint verweigert er die testfreigabe


----------



## Exar-K (23. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Nachdem ja in der letzten Ausgabe stand, dass die Abonnenten Samstag leider nicht beliefert werden können, habe ich dann heute endlich voller Vorfreude den Briefkasten geöffnet.
Aber Pustekuchen, war nix drin.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

juhu wieder vollversionsrecycling, diesmal PCA->PCG


----------



## zabbl (23. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Exar-K am 23.03.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ja in der letzten Ausgabe stand, dass die Abonnenten Samstag leider nicht beliefert werden können, habe ich dann heute endlich voller Vorfreude den Briefkasten geöffnet.
> Aber Pustekuchen, war nix drin.



Ging mir ganz genauso, hatte mich nach der Schule schon gefreut die Spielszenen von Risen zu sehen... 

Naja, dann eben morgen...


----------



## Solon25 (23. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.03.2009 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> juhu wieder vollversionsrecycling, diesmal PCA->PCG


Kaufst du etwa beide Magazine regelmäßig oder warum erwähnst du es?   

Ich kaufe, wenn, nur die PCG und war schon mal froh, das eine PCA Vollversion 3 oder 4 Monate später doch noch auf der PCG kam


----------



## Bensta (23. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Exar-K am 23.03.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ja in der letzten Ausgabe stand, dass die Abonnenten Samstag leider nicht beliefert werden können, habe ich dann heute endlich voller Vorfreude den Briefkasten geöffnet.
> Aber Pustekuchen, war nix drin.



Bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## NinjaWursti (23. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Warum steht da "Darf in Deutschland nicht frei vertrieben werden" drauf? Und bei der Extended nicht?


----------



## Huskyboy (23. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Solon25 am 23.03.2009 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.03.2009 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja tue ich ich, aber da ich dadurch mittlerweile 2x das gleiche magazin hab denke ich langsam drüber nach einfach nix mehr von Computec zu kaufen, weil verarschen kann ich mich selbst da brauch ich die einheitsredaktion nicht mehr

zum glück sind 5,50€ noch nicht wie welt, und die paar ausgaben PCA die noch kommen werden gehen wohl noch


----------



## Cornholio04 (23. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Bensta am 23.03.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Exar-K am 23.03.2009 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same problem over here... meh


----------



## Lyon (24. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Heute ist sie angekommen!

Ich habe mir die DVD angeschaut. Ich finde es ja okay, dass ihr durch ein Fragen/Antworten Spielchen ein Spiel vorstellen, erklären u.ä. wollt, aber:
Irgendwie fehlten mir viele wichtige Information bzw. sind diese nur sehr oberflächlich:
Bei Empire Total War wird z.B. gesagt, dass die Ladezeiten kürzer geworden sind.(durch den Patch halt), aber man hat keine Vergleichspunkt und kann sich so nicht vorstellen wie lang die Ladezeiten denn nu wirklich sind....kürzer kann vieles sein! oder der Forschungsbaum: Es wird zwar gesagt, dass es 3 Kategorien gibt, aber deren vor und Nachteile werden nicht wirklich aufgezeigt.(dabei könnte man daran zeigen wie strategisch das Spiel ist). Zudem finde ich ein Minivideo zu nem 90iger Titel recht wenig.(Andere haben 5 Videos gemacht(Strategiekarte, Landschlachten, Seeschlachten, Fraktionen, Handel was hier so gar nicht rauskam) wo sie alle bereiche mit abdecken und man somit wirklich weiß was einen erwartet)

ich weiß ja, dass die Dvd nur so nebenbei ist, aber wenn man bei Battleforge noch nicht einmal das Kartenkaufprinzip usw. richtig erklärt und dann mit "Hört sich gut an, kauf ich mir!" abschließt fehlt mir doch etwas. Eine Empfehlung wie "Wer auf RTS steht und zudem noch gern sammelt sollte sich das Spiel holen, wer anderes nicht" fände ich sinnvoller.
Ich weiß, dass solche Sachen im Heft stehen, allerdings hat man immer weniger Grund die PC Games DVD anzugucken und das wäre ja rausgeworfenes Geld wenn niemand sie anschaut und ihr sie trotzdem weiter produziert. 

Auch fand ich, dass Bild und Ton nicht gut aufeinander abgestimmt waren! Der liebe Redakteur war gerade noch im erzählen, da kam schon das nächste Bild mit dem nächsten Feature und er wurde grob durch "und was ist das jetzt?" unterbrochen. Dadurch kommt auch das oben genannte oberflächliche informieren zustande und man erfährt nicht viel über die wirkliche Meinung der Redakteure!(Beispiel: HAWX..."....Dies ist ein meiner absoluten Lieblingslevels..." "was ist das jetzt?"->nächstes Thema)

Was ich allerdings sehr loben muss: Michael Grill präsentiert die Spiele sehr stimmig und gibt viele Informationen preis. Seine Videos hab ich mir gerne angehört!  
(Wahrscheinlich auch ein Grund warum mir die restlichen Videos, ohne Stimmige Michael-Grill-Präsentation, nicht so gut gefallen... )


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (24. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Lyon am 24.03.2009 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist sie angekommen!
> 
> Ich habe mir die DVD angeschaut. Ich finde es ja okay, dass ihr durch ein Fragen/Antworten Spielchen ein Spiel vorstellen, erklären u.ä. wollt, aber:
> Irgendwie fehlten mir viele wichtige Information bzw. sind diese nur sehr oberflächlich:
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Meinung!  

Dieses freie Vertonen ist auf für uns noch relativ neu und wird es vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen bleiben. Wir versuchen, uns vorher eine Struktur mit Fragen und Antworten zurechtzulegen, damit alle wichtigen Punkte genannt werden. Für mich persönlich kann ich sagen, dass mir das diese Art des Vertonens bei der 05/09 schon weitaus leichter fiel als bei der 04/09. Es wird also besser. Natürlich muss sich auch erst noch herauskristallisieren, welche "Pärchen" harmonisieren! *G* 

Schöne Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Huskyboy (24. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

ach harmonisierung ist doof   

da sollte man einen hinsetzen der das spiel mist findet, und einen der es klasse findet


----------



## tobide1981 (24. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Schon komisch das manche die Ausgabe schon haben und andere nicht???...ich warte auch noch drauf


----------



## Weird_Sheep (25. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				tobide1981 am 24.03.2009 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon komisch das manche die Ausgabe schon haben und andere nicht???...ich warte auch noch drauf



Bin auch noch am Warten. Vielleicht sollte ich schon mal in den Supermarkt gehen und ein wenig im Heft rumschmökern, bis mein Exemplar im Briefkasten ist.


----------



## bravo (25. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Hallo @PCGames. Ich finde es zwar nett, dass ihr eure Video-Beiträge auf der DVD sehr "locker" und "jugendlich" haltet (paßt auch sehr gut dazu), aber geht das auch mit ein bisschen weniger Nuscheln? Vielleicht etwas langsamer und deutlicher sprechen?
Deutsch ist zwar auch meine Muttersprache, aber manchmal mußte ich schon sehr genau hinhören um die Kommentare zu verstehen. 

(nein, ich bin nicht taub oder alt und meine Lautsprecher sind das auch nicht)


----------



## Doomrider66 (25. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 25.03.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> tobide1981 am 24.03.2009 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meins ist heute dann mal gekommen, 2 Tage später als das Konkurrenzblatt(welches auch schon Verspätung hatte)  Wohnhaft in Kiel.Aber da es bislang immer pünktlich kam mach ich da nun kein Drama draus.


----------



## Ramesking (26. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Ohh.. man ich hoffe echt das Bioshock 2 mindestens genau so gut wird wie der total geniale Vorgänger ...   Wahlfreiheit  coole plasmids geile story mit Wendungen und tolle Optik haben es zu einem Blockbuster gemacht... der absolute Wahnsinn und jetzt auch noch einen Big daddy spielen ^^ !  wow  das wird doch ect hammer  man...


----------



## GTStar (27. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Yeah, ich hab mich gesehen


----------



## LittleDreamer (27. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Also, ich habe mir die DVD gestern mal angeschaut und ich finde sie eher schwach. Viel Inhalt haben die Videos nicht. Ich weiß, dass es nicht jeden Monat Spiele gibt, wo sich ein ausführlicher Test auch wirklich auf DVD lohnt, aber trotzdem gibt es bestimmt Themen, die man ansprechen kann.

Irgendwie finde auch den neuen Stil der Tests weniger gelungen, da die Fragerei und das Geplauder nervt. Die alte Version fand ich besser, wo immer nur ein Redakteur das Spiel besprochen hat. Wieso wurde die Preview von Bioshock 2 auf 2 Ausgaben aufgeteilt? Ich habe jetzt gehofft, dass es jetzt schon mehr Infos gibt. Da finde ich die Bilder im Heft schon interessanter.


----------



## Odin333 (7. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				LittleDreamer am 27.03.2009 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich habe mir die DVD gestern mal angeschaut und ich finde sie eher schwach. Viel Inhalt haben die Videos nicht. Ich weiß, dass es nicht jeden Monat Spiele gibt, wo sich ein ausführlicher Test auch wirklich auf DVD lohnt, aber trotzdem gibt es bestimmt Themen, die man ansprechen kann.
> 
> Irgendwie finde auch den neuen Stil der Tests weniger gelungen, da die Fragerei und das Geplauder nervt. Die alte Version fand ich besser, wo immer nur ein Redakteur das Spiel besprochen hat. Wieso wurde die Preview von Bioshock 2 auf 2 Ausgaben aufgeteilt? Ich habe jetzt gehofft, dass es jetzt schon mehr Infos gibt. Da finde ich die Bilder im Heft schon interessanter.



Deshalb kaufe ich mir die Hefte auch nicht mehr, ich hab noch Stapelweise ältere zu Hause (z.B. mit dem Test zu Farcry, Hl2, Doom...) - das war noch ein Niveau....

Die DVD kann man auch in die Tonne treten, früher waren zumindest noch nützliche Tools und die neuesten Treiber drauf (die nvidia-Treiber sind auch immerhin über 100mb gross, wäre für manchen eine Erleichterung, die nicht selber laden zu müssen)
Von Demos will ich garnicht anfangen, eine Demo mit 4Gb sollte man auf einem Duallayer neben ein paar richtig komprimierten Videos schon unterbringen können. (z.B. Fear2 demo - nie gesehen)


----------



## Huskyboy (8. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

die hersteller müssen Demos für die DVD verwertung auch freigeben, oder es muss überhaupt Demos geben.. um mal RR zu zitieren

"Wir machen die Demos nicht selbst, sondern bekommen sie von einem Softwarehaus zur verfügung gestellt"


----------



## laicas (16. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

nur meckern,wenn ichs scön höre wie besserwisser aaallleeesss besser machen könnten,aber an unternehmungsgeist scheitert,spar ich mir jeden kommentar.....wie wärs mal mit lob???,,,,leut wie immer lobe ich euren einsatz und mühe die ihr tagtäglich auf euch aufnimmt,euren job macht und mit freude uns,user,eure recherchen termingerecht liefert erstaunt mich immer wieder aufs neue!!!!!!!!ihr macht das richtig und wenn halb-imposanten es besser wissen dann sollens,sie,s beweisen statt hier den breiten markieren,ts,ts------------mfg


----------



## tobide1981 (25. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Nur für die, die es juckt: auf der letzten Seite des neues Heftes wird für nächsten Monat ein absoluter Knaller angekündigt - Pc Games macht da ein wenig auf geheimnisvoll - deswegen würde sich auch die nächste Ausgabe für die Abonenten um ein paar Tage verschieben! offentlich ist es was brauchbares!!!


----------



## blubblah (27. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				tobide1981 am 25.04.2009 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur für die, die es juckt: auf der letzten Seite des neues Heftes wird für nächsten Monat ein absoluter Knaller angekündigt - Pc Games macht da ein wenig auf geheimnisvoll - deswegen würde sich auch die nächste Ausgabe für die Abonenten um ein paar Tage verschieben! offentlich ist es was brauchbares!!!



ich geb mal meine tipps ab um welches spiel es sich handelt

1. duke nukem forever, die große vorschau
2. starcraft 2, die große exklusiv vorschau
3. Rossi sein Gesicht


----------



## Airmac01 (27. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				tobide1981 am 25.04.2009 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur für die, die es juckt: auf der letzten Seite des neues Heftes wird für nächsten Monat ein absoluter Knaller angekündigt - Pc Games macht da ein wenig auf geheimnisvoll - deswegen würde sich auch die nächste Ausgabe für die Abonenten um ein paar Tage verschieben! offentlich ist es was brauchbares!!!



Lol ganz ehrlich, ich will nicht meckern, aber in meiner Ausgabe steht überhaupt nichts geheimnisvolles über irgendein spiel..da stehn alle spiele mit namen drin, nämlich risen,riddick,prototype,demigod und arcania...
da steht weder was von einem knaller der enthüllt wird, noch davon das sich die ausgabe für die abonennten verschiebt 
also sag mir doch bitte nochmal wo das steht, wenn nicht auf der letzten seite...
es würde mich interessieren


----------



## Mothman (27. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Airmac01 am 27.04.2009 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Lol ganz ehrlich, ich will nicht meckern, aber in meiner Ausgabe steht überhaupt nichts geheimnisvolles über irgendein spiel..


Vielleicht hinkt er 2 Ausgaben hinterher. In Ausgabe 04/09 Stand hinten drin, dass im nächsten Heft Bioshock 2 berichtet wird und die Abonnenten ihr Heft etwas später als normal bekommen.    
Aber die *aktuelle* Ausgabe sollte ja 06/09 sein.


----------



## Prime85 (27. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Airmac01 am 27.04.2009 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> tobide1981 am 25.04.2009 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, du hast noch die alte Ausgabe 05/09. Er meinte aber schon das Heft 06/09. Denn auch in meiner, am Samstag im Briefkasten vorgefundenen, neusten Ausgabe 06/09 steht auf der Seite 162:


> Vorschau
> *Streng geheim!*
> Das Cover-Thema der nächsten PC Games ist so heiß und brandaktuell, dass wir die Ausgaben für Abonnenten etwas später ausliefern müssen. Das Warten lohnt sich!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. April 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

D3 kommt!  

*spekulier*


----------



## Huskyboy (27. April 2009)

*AW:*

oh toll

Still Life war noch nicht auf der PCA.. dafür auf der ComputerbildSpiele


----------



## cosmo76 (27. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ich tippe auf "The Sims 3." Es soll doch im Juni kommen, da bietet sich das an.


----------



## bumi (27. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				cosmo76 am 27.04.2009 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe auf "The Sims 3." Es soll doch im Juni kommen, da bietet sich das an.


Und was soll an Sims 3 ein grosser Knaller sein?    Sims is doch nix anderes als ein Casual-Spiel. Wenn man von einem grossen Knaller spricht, muss es schon so was sein im Stil von Rage, Duke 4ever, Doom4, Diablo 3, Warcraft, Max Payne 3, Half-Life 3, Unreal 3 oder Monkey Island 5 (!!!) [Liste beliebig fortsetzen] .... letztere zwei wären natürlich hammermässig!


----------



## Boesor (27. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				bumi am 27.04.2009 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> cosmo76 am 27.04.2009 22:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sims 3 wäre in der tat nicht der große Knaller, allerdings nicht aufgrund dieser immer wieder falschen "Herabwürdigung" (so soll es wohl gemeint sein) als angebliches Casual Spiel (wieso könnte es deswegen übrigens kein Knaller sein?), sondern weil Sims 3 längst bekannt ist und keine Überraschung mehr darstellt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. April 2009)

*AW:*

Vielleicht ist es auch eines der neuen Blizzard Spiele. Blizzard hat ja im Moment noch 2 Spiele in Entwicklung, von denen man (so gut wie)noch nichts weiß. Eines wird ein neues Online-Rollenspiel und das andere ist ja gänzlich unbekannt.

Könnte mir da gut vorstellen, dass da eines dieser beiden Spiele enthüllt wird.


----------



## Boesor (27. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.04.2009 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist es auch eines der neuen Blizzard Spiele. Blizzard hat ja im Moment noch 2 Spiele in Entwicklung, von denen man (so gut wie)noch nichts weiß. Eines wird ein neues Online-Rollenspiel und das andere ist ja gänzlich unbekannt.
> 
> Könnte mir da gut vorstellen, dass da eines dieser beiden Spiele enthüllt wird.



Das wäre in der tat ein Knaller.


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 27.04.2009 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 27.04.2009 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich würde die erwartungshaltung mal nicht zu hoch schrauben.
wie hoch ist denn die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die pcgames einen titel dieses kalibers, erstmals, vorstellen darf?
die dürfte gegen 0 tendieren.

wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen, dass es sich um einen neuen titel irgendeines dt. entwicklers handelt- vielleicht ja crytek, da könnte ja sogar mal wieder eine neuankündigung fällig sein.
aber vermutlich isses noch `ne kategorie niedriger, wenn es sich nicht um ganz was anderes handelt.


----------



## Huskyboy (27. April 2009)

*AW:*

ich tippe auf Assassins Creed 2..


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 27.04.2009 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Sims 3 wäre in der tat nicht der große Knaller, allerdings nicht aufgrund dieser immer wieder falschen "Herabwürdigung" (so soll es wohl gemeint sein) als angebliches Casual Spiel (wieso könnte es deswegen übrigens kein Knaller sein?), sondern weil Sims 3 längst bekannt ist und keine Überraschung mehr darstellt.


Herabwürdigung? Sims 3 angeblich kein Casual-Spiel?
Wenn man sich die Vorgänger anschaut und die vielen Leute welche dieses Spiel gespielt haben, gehe ich schon von einem locker flockigen (=Casual) Spielerlebnis aus, was nicht im Entferntesten an komplexe Spielkonzepte heranreicht. 
Warum auch? Casual ist nicht gleich schlecht, das Spiel wird schon jemandem Freude bereiten - mir sicherlich nicht.  
(nicht weil ich Casual-Games nicht mag, sondern weil mich das Spiel einfach nicht interessiert)


----------



## anjuna80 (28. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 27.04.2009 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 27.04.2009 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sims3 wird es mit Sicherheit nicht sein, zumal schon Vorschauversion im neuen Heft ist und das Spiel bald erscheint.
Es wird sich schon um ein noch nicht angekündigtes, größeres Spiel handeln, weshalb sollte man auch sonst so ein Traraa machen und sogar den Redaktionsschluß verschieben.


----------



## Oeggbert (28. April 2009)

*AW:*

Gibts auch die versprochenen Vorschaus (?) von Gothic 4 und prototype?


----------



## Prime85 (28. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oeggbert am 28.04.2009 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auch die versprochenen Vorschaus (?) von Gothic 4 und prototype?


Prototype - Ja
Gothic 4 - Nein, dafür Divinity 2: Ego Draconis, Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit und einige andere...


----------



## Rabowke (28. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Prime85 am 28.04.2009 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Oeggbert am 28.04.2009 21:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gothic 4 ist wohl eine Definitionssache. Risen wird sehr wohl betrachtet und es gibt haufenweise Text, u.a. von einigen Lesern die Risen angespielt haben.

Die Frage ist halt immer ... was betitelt man als Gothic 4?!


----------



## Prime85 (28. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 28.04.2009 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Prime85 am 28.04.2009 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt schon aber ich bin mal davon ausgegangen, dass er Arcania: A Gothic Tale gemeint hat. Denn in obigen Text steht ja, dass über Risen berichtet wird. Außerdem war im letzten Heft eine Vorschau zu Arcania angekündigt.


----------



## GTStar (28. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.04.2009 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ich tippe auf Assassins Creed 2..


AC2 ist schon in der aktuellen Ausgabe


----------



## Huskyboy (28. April 2009)

*AW:*

wusstet ihr das Christian Burtchen jetzt für die Gamestar schreibt als freier mitarbeiter?


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.04.2009 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> wusstet ihr das Christian Burtchen jetzt für die Gamestar schreibt als freier mitarbeiter?



Burtchen war der beste Redakteur der PC Games(ohne die anderen jetzt schlecht machen zu wollen) und da kann man der Gamestar wirklich nur gratulieren, wenn er jetzt für sie schreibt. Da haben sie einen tollen "Fang" gemacht


----------



## Bonkic (29. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.04.2009 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> wusstet ihr das Christian Burtchen jetzt für die Gamestar schreibt als freier mitarbeiter?




ja, wusste ich.

edit:
leider besteht burtchens, gewohnt gut geschriebener, artitkel beinahe ausschliesslich aus einer aneinanderreihung von binsenweisheiten.
wirklich neue erkenntnisse konnte man seinen ausführungen wirklich nicht entnehmen, was aber natürlich der thematik geschuldet war.


----------



## Dadrian (29. April 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 27.04.2009 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde die erwartungshaltung mal nicht zu hoch schrauben.
> wie hoch ist denn die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die pcgames einen titel dieses kalibers, erstmals, vorstellen darf?
> die dürfte gegen 0 tendieren.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich raten müsste würde ich auf ein neues Spiel von Yager tippen. Es ist 10 Jahre her, dass die ihr letztes Spiel rausgebracht haben, derzeit entwickeln sie nen AAA Titel mit der UE3 Engine und die Ankündigung ist längst überfällig...


----------



## TCPip2k (29. April 2009)

*AW:*

Hmm also Risen stellt für mich fast wieder einer Kaufgrund für die PCG dar, aber da das SPiel wohl eh erst "when it´s done" (ich schätze Herbst/Winter) erscheint, habe ich bis zum release sicher noch genug Gelegenheiten online mehr Infos zu bekommen, also ich brauche.

Es ist in diesem Fall bei mir auch mehr wie bei einem guten Point&Click adventure, bei dem ich vorher garnicht so viel im Voraus erfahren will. (Stichwort Spoiler)


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (29. April 2009)

*AW:*

Ich frage mich was für Abonennten aufn nächsten Cover kommt...weil es so streng geheim is un später kommt...endlich der SC2 Release? Oder nen Beta Key oda sogar ne Demo xD...oder gehts um OnLive??? sagt was macht mich neugierig )!


----------



## Huskyboy (29. April 2009)

*AW:*

auch Harald Fränkel schreibt für die Gamestar..

also langsam wirds da ziemlich "excomputeclastig".. gefällt mir


----------



## spike00 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

WAS burtchen schreibt für gamestar?

steinigt ihn gg ^^


----------



## Mr-Lethal (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

So langsam ist es wirklich ärgerlich...einer der Hauptgründe für den PC Games Kauf ist für mich oft die Vollversion auf DVD. 

Wenn dann auf der PCA auch ein cooles Vollversiönchen lockt, dann kaufe ich die auch....das ist jetzt schon das vierte Mal, dass ein Spiel 3-4 Monate später in der jeweils anderen Zeitung erscheint. Andere Zielgruppe schön und gut und hin oder her, aber war das eigentlich schon immer so oder muss der Verlag sparen?


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mr-Lethal am 25.05.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam ist es wirklich ärgerlich...einer der Hauptgründe für den PC Games Kauf ist für mich oft die Vollversion auf DVD.
> 
> Wenn dann auf der PCA auch ein cooles Vollversiönchen lockt, dann kaufe ich die auch....das ist jetzt schon das vierte Mal, dass ein Spiel 3-4 Monate später in der jeweils anderen Zeitung erscheint. Andere Zielgruppe schön und gut und hin oder her, aber war das eigentlich schon immer so oder muss der Verlag sparen?



das ist schon ziemlich lang so, seit ca. 2003 haben die erst gelegentlich vollversionen ausgetauscht dann immer öfter und dann in immer kürzeren zeitabständen, ab 2007 wurd dann quasi nurnoch getauscht

zuletzt wars teilweise schon so das PCA die neue ausgabe kam, und ne woche später auf PCG die gleiche vollversion wie auf der PCA davor wieder drauf war

http://www.evil.to/magaziniac_spiele.html

den einzigen vorteil den die PCA hat(te) das dort auch mal kleinere vollversionen drauf waren, jetzt sinds auch nurnoch freeware titel

und ohne die vollversion kann man bei computec publikationen auch auf die DVD ganz verzichten, die qualität der videos nimmt immer mehr ab, die Demos kann man auch selbst laden, immer noch die nervigen WendeDVDs, da wird ziemlich gespart


----------



## SebastianThoeing (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.05.2009 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> und ohne die vollversion kann man bei computec publikationen auch auf die DVD ganz verzichten, die qualität der videos nimmt immer mehr ab, die Demos kann man auch selbst laden, immer noch die nervigen WendeDVDs, da wird ziemlich gespart



Gut, dass du das ansprichst:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=survey&action=form&survey_id=3659


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 25.05.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.05.2009 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die hab ich schon längst gemacht..


----------



## Mr-Lethal (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 25.05.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.05.2009 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke....hab gleich mal mitgemacht


----------



## xclvoi (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Sieht soweit ganz interessant aus. Wobei das mti der Vollversion echt langsam nervt, die PCA hatte die Vollversion ja auch bereits beiliegen. Sowas gibts jetzt andauernd. Und ja die Videos sind in meinen Augen nicht so gut wie in der Gamestar (nein ich bin kein Gamestar-Fan-Boy und bevorzuge weiterhin die PCGames), bei der GS steckt einfach mehr "Liebe" drin, außerdem sind einige Video-Sprecher echt schlecht, total lustlos...aber das Exklusiv-Thema reißt wieder einiges raus


----------



## Nihiletex (25. Mai 2009)

*bla*

Ist die CoD Geschichte nun dieses "streng geheime" Thema das in der letzten Ausgabe angekündigt wurde? Irgendwie läuft die Begeisterung dafür an mir vorbei, aber vielleicht unterschätze ich da auch das Leserinteresse daran.


----------



## Freezeman (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				Nihiletex am 25.05.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die CoD Geschichte nun dieses "streng geheime" Thema das in der letzten Ausgabe angekündigt wurde? Irgendwie läuft die Begeisterung dafür an mir vorbei, aber vielleicht unterschätze ich da auch das Leserinteresse daran.



War Cod6 zum Zeitpunkt der letzten Ausgabe denn bereits angekündigt?


----------



## Solon25 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 25.05.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass du das ansprichst:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=survey&action=form&survey_id=3659


Alle Jahre wieder?  Similar poll a few years ago... Was hat's gebracht? OK, war vor Deiner Zeit, von daher hofft man weiter 

Wenigstens konnte ich jetzt zu den VVen dafür stimmen, das wieder Tipps&Tricks/Taktiken? ins Heft kommen.. In meinen Augen ein Grund, das Heft regelmäßig zu kaufen. Die Vollversion selber ist es nur in den wenigsten Fällen. Wer sich mal die Mühe gemacht hat und ein paar der Dinger installiert hat, weiss was ich meine...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Den Test zu Battleforge in der Ausgabe 06/09 fand ich sehr gelungen, obwohl mich das Genre keineswegs interessiert. 

Die Aufmachung des eigentlichen Tests mit den Pros und Kontras wünsche ich mir in Zukunft bei jedem größeren Test. Da wird übersichtlich auf Stärken und Schwächen eingegangen, klasse.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

"witzig", dass die schwesterzeitschrift games aktuell ebenfalls eine exklusiv- story in ihrer neuesten ausgabe präsentiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



exklusiv scheint im hause computec ein dehnbarer begriff zu sein...


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

naja Computecexklusiv, das bedeutet erstmal das alle zeitschriften die von der zentralredaktion befallen sind das haben und dann auch noch alle anderen


----------



## Soulja110 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				Nihiletex am 25.05.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die CoD Geschichte nun dieses "streng geheime" Thema das in der letzten Ausgabe angekündigt wurde? Irgendwie läuft die Begeisterung dafür an mir vorbei, aber vielleicht unterschätze ich da auch das Leserinteresse daran.



DAS würde mich auch interessieren. Ich mein CoD schön und gut aber wen interessiert das noch? Es war doch klar, dass mittlerweile jede Menge Infos dazu schon rausgekommen sind außerdem kommts noch lang net raus. Ich hatte mich auf einen ersten finalen Test von Arma2 gefreut oder (so wie ihr gepusht habt von wegen das nächste Thema ist soooo exklusiv) irgendwas mit Diablo 3 oder so. echt schade...


----------



## Heavyflame (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*

Mensch wie mir CoD jetzt schon auf die Eier geht. Und wegen diesen Mist hab ich meine Abo PC Games noch nicht? Das warten hat sich NICHT gelohnt PC Games. Für diesen Exclusiv Müll gibt es dann weider eine 90%+ Wertung für Moorhuhn?


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				Heavyflame am 26.05.2009 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch wie mir CoD jetzt schon auf die Eier geht. Und wegen diesen Mist hab ich meine Abo PC Games noch nicht? Das warten hat sich NICHT gelohnt PC Games. Für diesen Exclusiv Müll gibt es dann weider eine 90%+ Wertung für Moorhuhn?



falscher hersteller, aber von einer 90er für COD WH2 kannst ausgehen


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 25.05.2009 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Test zu Battleforge in der Ausgabe 06/09 fand ich sehr gelungen, obwohl mich das Genre keineswegs interessiert.
> 
> Die Aufmachung des eigentlichen Tests mit den Pros und Kontras wünsche ich mir in Zukunft bei jedem größeren Test. Da wird übersichtlich auf Stärken und Schwächen eingegangen, klasse.




Dein Kommentar ist bereits ausgedruckt und eingerahmt! *G* Im Ernst: Sehen das andere ähnlich? Wir planen, so etwas öfter zu machen. Feedback wäre hilfreich.


----------



## crackajack (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				chschluetter am 26.05.2009 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Kommentar ist bereits ausgedruckt und eingerahmt! *G* Im Ernst: Sehen das andere ähnlich? Wir planen, so etwas öfter zu machen. Feedback wäre hilfreich.


Den Test habe ich noch nicht gelesen, aber generell wünsche ich mir schon länger- vor allem bei den Videos- das Pros und Kontras klarer hervorgehoben werden.
Wischiwaschi-blabla brauch ich weniger. Die Highlights und der Mist des jeweiligen Spiels interessiert mich vor allem.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				crackajack am 26.05.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Test habe ich noch nicht gelesen, aber generell wünsche ich mir schon länger- vor allem bei den Videos- das Pros und Kontras klarer hervorgehoben werden.


Das wäre ein sinnvoller Schritt. Da ich zum Beispiel die grafische Qualität als eher nebensächlich betrachte, andere wiederum als herausragendes Feature ansehen, wäre so ein Pro / Kontra-System das Optimum.  

Da kann jeder selbst gewichten, inwiefern ein Spiel zusagt oder nicht. 
So kann selbst ein grottenschlechtes Adventure vom Rätseldesign her jemandem gefallen, wenn bspw. die Vertonung der Synchronstimmen sehr gelungen ist und Atmosphäre schafft.


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				crackajack am 26.05.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Test habe ich noch nicht gelesen, aber generell wünsche ich mir schon länger- vor allem bei den Videos- das Pros und Kontras klarer hervorgehoben werden.


 
Auch das Battleforge-Video war ja aufgeteilt in "Grundlagen", "Pros" und "Cons". Das soll in Zukunft ebenfalls öfter mit Top-Themen geschehen. Es kommt natürlich immer darauf an, ob sich sowas anbietet.


----------



## Eisscrat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				Nihiletex am 25.05.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die CoD Geschichte nun dieses "streng geheime" Thema das in der letzten Ausgabe angekündigt wurde? Irgendwie läuft die Begeisterung dafür an mir vorbei, aber vielleicht unterschätze ich da auch das Leserinteresse daran.


Ich find Cod4 MW war ein endgeiles spiel aber es ist ja nicht gerade übereraschend das es einen neuen teil geben wird.
Anscheinend ist dass echt das hoch geheime geheim Thema omg.
deswegen machen die so ein wirbel wegen einem neuen COD teil der erst im herbst rauskommt!
mal wieder ganz großes kino
und ich dachte erst es wär was wichtiges.


----------



## JackforMe (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				Eisscrat am 26.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nihiletex am 25.05.2009 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lass mal, meine enttäuschung war ähnlich groß.
ich hoffte ja sie würden von einer fortsetzung zu 
dark messiah of might and magic berichten...
aber das hoffe ich eigentlich bei jeder großen ankündigung.


----------



## Slaughter78 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*

Ich halte gerade die neue PCG in Händen und bin
enttäuscht, das ein Game wie MW2 10 Seiten "Vorschau" bekommt aber ein mindestens genauso geiles Game wie Arma2 nichtmal 2 Seiten Test mega lol.
Ich kaufe mir die Zeitung um 1.zu sehen was da so in naher Zukunft für Games erscheinen und 2.Tests von Spielen zu lesen, die gerade erscheinen um zu wissen, kommt da Mist oder ist das Game Geilo. Es gab zwar eine Vorschau, aber voller Spekulationen und ich will Fakten, ist das Game nun Bugfrei oder werfe ich das Geld nun lieber gleich in die Tonne?! Nur SCHADE!!!!


----------



## blubblah (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				blubblah am 27.04.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> tobide1981 am 25.04.2009 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha! Zumindest ist der Duke aufm Cover, ich hatte recht, und ne Vorschau ist es auch mehr oder weniger. Wenn das bloß bei den Lottozahlen so gut klappen würde  

Huldigt mir!


----------



## PCG_Vader (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				Slaughter78 am 27.05.2009 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte gerade die neue PCG in Händen und bin
> enttäuscht, das ein Game wie MW2 10 Seiten "Vorschau" bekommt aber ein mindestens genauso geiles Game wie Arma2 nichtmal 2 Seiten Test mega lol.



Arma 2 hat's eben nicht rechtzeitig zum Abgabeschluss geschafft, das passiert immer wieder mal. Beschwehr dich da bitte nicht bei uns, sondern beim Entwickler/Publisher, die uns nicht rechtzeitig eine testbare Version zukommen ließen. MW 2 oder irgendeine andere Vorschau hatten damit absolut nichts zu tun ...

In der nächsten Ausgabe bekommt Arma 2 dann natürlich einen Test im verdienten Umfang.


----------



## anjuna80 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*

Ihr schreibt in eurer Vorschau zu The Whispered World, dass der Erscheinungstermin im Juli ist. Alle anderen Quellen im Internet und diverse Foren gehen aber vom 12. Juni aus. Habt ihr die Info direkt vom Entwickler, dass der Termin sich nochmals verschoben hat, oder vermutet ihr das nur?
Ich wills endlich spielen


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				PCG_Vader am 27.05.2009 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> In der nächsten Ausgabe bekommt Arma 2 dann natürlich einen Test im verdienten Umfang.



1/8 seite?


----------



## FlorianStangl (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> PCG_Vader am 27.05.2009 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass der Test kürzer als diese News-Meldung ist:
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,685486/ArmA-2-Ein-wahres-Bug-Desaster-PC-Games-testet-die-Militaer-Simulation/PC/News/


----------



## Huskyboy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				FlorianStangl am 27.05.2009 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 27.05.2009 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mehr als nen roten kasten mit "Finger weg, alpha version" hätte das aber kaum verdient, jedenfalls liest sich das Interview genauso

wenn man die länge nach qualität festlegen würde würde 1/8 seite mit urteil "ungenügend" ja reichen


----------



## PCG_Vader (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				anjuna80 am 27.05.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr schreibt in eurer Vorschau zu The Whispered World, dass der Erscheinungstermin im Juli ist. Alle anderen Quellen im Internet und diverse Foren gehen aber vom 12. Juni aus. Habt ihr die Info direkt vom Entwickler, dass der Termin sich nochmals verschoben hat, oder vermutet ihr das nur?
> Ich wills endlich spielen



Glaub mir, wir wollen das auch   

Aber leider stimmt die Info, kommt direkt von Daedalic.


----------



## seech (27. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Warum kann das niedere, proletarische Fußvolk die Zeitschrift schon am Pennerkiosk kaufen, und ich als treuer, neureicher Snob-Abonnent muss immer noch drauf warten? Und die Gamestar ist auch noch nicht angekommen, aber gut, gegen letzteres habt ihr wahrscheinlich nichts.  Vielleicht streikt ja der Postbote. Dafür gibt´s dann beim nächsten Besuch ne Ladung CS-Gas aus der Dose ins Gesicht mit der Bemerkung "Nächstes Mal pünktlich, sonst mach ich das Ding zum Flammenwerfer!".

Edith rät: Tut mir echt leid, hab das gute Stück gerade aus dem Briefkasten gefischt.


----------



## Lyon (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Als ich gerade meine PC Games auf meinem Pc Games Altar betrachtet habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die neuste Ausgabe noch das alte USK-Logo hat. Boykottiert ihr das neue Logo oder wird ab den nächsten Ausgaben das neue Logo benutzt oder wie schaut es aus?


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Lyon am 27.05.2009 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich gerade meine PC Games auf meinem Pc Games Altar betrachtet habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass die neuste Ausgabe noch das alte USK-Logo hat. Boykottiert ihr das neue Logo oder wird ab den nächsten Ausgaben das neue Logo benutzt oder wie schaut es aus?



Das neue Logo wird erst ab 1.Juni benutzt, deshalb


----------



## Lyon (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.05.2009 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Lyon am 27.05.2009 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso alles klar, danke!


----------



## Relactus (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Also ich weiss nich was ihr alle wegen CoD MW2 habt?! das war ja wohl n hammer spiel und wer das geil fand wartet natürlich auch sehnsüchtig auf den nachfolger (so wie ich)
  . Ich finde MW2 hat die exklusivvorschau allemal verdient... Was ichauch nicht verstehe ist warum ich die neue Ausgabe immer noch nicht in meinem Briefkasten liegen hatte heute morgen...  . Ich wohne zwar in der schweiz aber ich dachte Abonennten bekommen es sicher gleichzeitig mit dem Verkaufsstart in den läden  . naja vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen wie lange das noch dauern könnte


----------



## Sanja93 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Sehe ich ganz genauso wie Relactus !!! (LoL) 

Cod4 MW war ein Hammer game ! Und ich freue mich auf MW2 ebenfalls und werde es mir , wenn es soweit ist, kaufen !!!


----------



## siiixon (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

battlefield heroes beta bonus code ist dabei ?


----------



## Mr-Lethal (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Sieht so aus, als wäre das neue USK-Logo der Feind eines jeden Layouters...."reinquetschen" in den weißen unteren Rand könnt ihr es auch nicht, von daher hat das "überlappen" schon einen Sinn....aber ich glaube euer Layouter hat jetzt graue Haare, oder?


----------



## oslowski (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Wo Ist der EINKAUFSFÜHRER geblieben???

Den kann man doch nicht einfach wegrationalisieren.


----------



## PCG_Vader (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Mr-Lethal am 22.06.2009 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht so aus, als wäre das neue USK-Logo der Feind eines jeden Layouters...."reinquetschen" in den weißen unteren Rand könnt ihr es auch nicht, von daher hat das "überlappen" schon einen Sinn....aber ich glaube euer Layouter hat jetzt graue Haare, oder?



Ach, die PCAction+Film-Ausgabe nimmt die Damen und Herren da weitaus mehr mit - bei der muss nämlich zusätzlich noch das (praktisch identische) FSK-Logo drauf.
Dabei können sie einem erst wirklich Leid tun


----------



## Mr-Lethal (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				PCG_Vader am 22.06.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mr-Lethal am 22.06.2009 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wieder wahr.
Vielleicht sollte man den weißen Streifen größer machen? (Weia, selbst meine firmeninternen Layouter würden mich für die Idee steinigen und was von Platzverschwendung und Eyecatcher murmeln...aber was soll man machen)....


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

und mal wieder vollversionsrecycling..


----------



## Boesor (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.06.2009 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> und mal wieder vollversionsrecycling..





			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ist aber ne ganz schwache vollversion, die war vor 3 ausgaben auf der PCAction..





			
				Huskyboy am 24.09.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> und die vollversion war schon auf einer der letzten PCA.. hätte man wenigstens noch ne zweite beipacken können, von mir auch ne übel schlechte, ich mag sowas





			
				Huskyboy am 27.10.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> und mal keine Xte vollversions zweitverwertung, das nervt vielleicht..
> kauft doch lieber zwei günstere und tauscht die nicht immer zwischen PCA und PCG aus, hätte ich jetzt kein abo bzw chef   würd ich jetzt nur die "keine datenträger" version kaufen..





			
				Huskyboy am 23.02.2009 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> und wieder vollversionsrecycling, Snowblind war bereits auf der PCA und der PCGH (jeweils 11/08, mit dem unterschied das die PCA 11/08 halt nen monat frueher kommt)





			
				Huskyboy am 23.03.2009 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> juhu wieder vollversionsrecycling, diesmal PCA->PCG




Bitte versteh doch endlich, dass das niemanden interessiert und lass dir mal was neues einfallen.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

ich kann nichts dafür das computec immer und immer wieder die selbe scheisse baut

und auch was Frau Fröhlich da im Editiorial (oder früher "Whats Up?") schreibt von wegen "tolle vollversionen" halte ich für schlicht dahingelabert, vermutlich 6 stück für 12 hefte, die ich als PCA und PCG käufer dann doppelt oder eventuell 3x habe (weils vorher schon auf der Computerbildspiele war)

nenn mir mal einen grund warum ich die PCG und die PCA kaufen sollte? 

und ich bin nicht der einzige den das stört so nebenbei, da kann man bei einem heft die vollversion auch gleich weglassen und das teil  nurnoch ohne DVD für 3€ anbieten.. ist sowieso auf beiden quasi das gleiche, oder die PCAction ohne Vollversion dafür nurnoch die Filmversion für 5,50€.. 

jetzt füllt man den platz sogar wieder mal mit Runes of Magic auf, würd gerne mal wissen wieviel geld dafür bezahlt wurde das das wieder auf dem DAtenträger ist, und das auch noch mit Vollversion zu bewerben "Freeware client" wär wenigstens ehrlich


----------



## Boesor (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.06.2009 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> nenn mir mal einen grund warum ich die PCG und die PCA kaufen sollte?



Es gibt keinen und das ist in der Konzeption wohl auch nicht vorgesehen.
Man kauft entweder PCA, oder PCG.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Boesor am 22.06.2009 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 22.06.2009 19:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du meinst wohl "nicht mehr", früher waren das zwei komplett unterschiedliche hefte, seit der Einheitsredaktionskrankheit nicht mehr, aber da hoffe ich ja mal das die verkaufszahlen noch weiter fallen, dann gibts bald nicht mehr genug hefte für die einheitsredaktion, wackelkanditaten fürs einstellen gibts ja genug, quasi alle ausser die Play3 und die PCGames

btw kannte ich bis vor einem Halben jahr noch 6 leute die PCA und PCG gekauft haben, seit dem Einheitsredaktionsbrei und der entlassung von Fränkel und Hesse hab nurnoch ich beide.. 3 der anderen kaufen jetzt die Gamestar, 2 weiterhin die PCG und einer garnichts mehr

und nein ich kann nicht einfach mit kaufen aufhören, ich bin stammkunde sein den erstausgaben, und auch die Playtime und Amigagames hatte ich.. aber wie das die letzten jahre läuft geht das einfach mal garnicht, und ich nehme mir als stammkunde auch das recht raus mich zu beschweren..


----------



## Boesor (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.06.2009 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst wohl "nicht mehr", früher waren das zwei komplett unterschiedliche hefte, seit der Einheitsredaktionskrankheit nicht mehr,...



Auch da bin ich mir sicher, war die Zielgruppe unterschiedlich.



> ...aber da hoffe ich ja mal das die verkaufszahlen noch weiter fallen, dann gibts bald nicht mehr genug hefte für die einheitsredaktion, wackelkanditaten fürs einstellen gibts ja genug, quasi alle ausser die Play3 und die PCGames



das wird die potenziell betroffenen Redakteure bestimmt freuen zu hören.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Boesor am 22.06.2009 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 22.06.2009 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich war die PCAction auch für eine andere zielgruppe konzeptioniert, nur ist das eben mit der einheitsredaktion weggefallen, man hat nicht mehr 2 meinungen von 2 unterschiedlichen redakteuren, sondern genau zweimal das gleiche vom selben redakteur.. mit einem leicht umformatiertem text in einem anderen Layout

das ist mir egal ob die potentiell betroffenen redakteure das freut oder nicht, einen anderen weg computec davon zu überzeugen das dieser einheitsbreit schlicht schrott ist gibt es wohl nicht.. oder fällt dir ein anderer weg ein?

Gut wenn der aktienkurs so weiter geht könnte ich alle gestreuten aktien einkaufen und hätte damit auch was zu melden aber das wär der teure weg


----------



## Boesor (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.06.2009 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist mir egal ob die potentiell betroffenen redakteure das freut oder nicht, einen anderen weg computec davon zu überzeugen das dieser einheitsbreit schlicht schrott ist gibt es wohl nicht.. oder fällt dir ein anderer weg ein?



Mir ist das schlicht egal. 
ich habe da keinen missionarischen Eifer so wie du.

Ich lese die PCG und wenn sie mir nicht mehr gefällt kaufe ich sie nicht mehr.

Aber, um auf mein ursprüngliches Anliegen zurückzukommen, ich nerve nicht *monatelang* mit der immer gleichen Nörgelei an Computecs Vollversionen!


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Boesor am 22.06.2009 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 22.06.2009 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, das eine mal im monat wirst du wohl überleben

apropos, in der PCA steht schon garnicht mehr dabei was nächste vollversion wird, sondern nurnoch der Film..  

btw ist in der aktuellen PCG auch wieder eigenwerbung mit Interviews mit foren COs drin? wie in der PCAction


----------



## Freezeman (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Boesor am 22.06.2009 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, um auf mein ursprüngliches Anliegen zurückzukommen, ich nerve nicht *monatelang* mit der immer gleichen Nörgelei an Computecs Vollversionen!



Lass ihn halt, vielleicht erreicht er ja doch etwas damit. Ist doch nicht wirklich dein Problem, oder?

Das man was mit Nerverei erreichen kann beweist er hier ja eindeutig: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,631489,00.html

Also immer schön gelassen bleiben


----------



## Mr-Lethal (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Boesor am 22.06.2009 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 22.06.2009 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huskyboy hat aber völlig recht, wie ich auch schon im Forum geschrieben habe. Ich gebe dir völlig recht, die PCA und die PCG sprechen einfach mal verschiedene Zielgruppen an. Und "eigentlich" bin ich PCG-Leser. Aber mal ehrlich, man spart schließlich gerne, und wenn man dann die PCA im Regal liegen sieht und sich (wie z.B. bei Rouge Trooper oder Just Cause) denkt "Wow, geil, das wollt ich schon immer mal haben!" - dann nimmt man das Heft natürlich mit. Und dennoch bleibt die PCG als Stammheft.

Wenn dann jedoch 3-4 Monate später die selben Vollversionen drauf sind und ich genau weiß, dass die redaktionellen Inhalte so- oder so bei der PCA sehr ähnlich sind (oder aber später im Netz auftauchen) - dann kauf ich es natürlich nicht mehr.

Nun könnte ich natürlich - Computec wird es ja wurscht sein - von PCA zu PCG wechseln, je nachdem welche Vollversion mir mehr zusagt. Da aber die PCA dann auch gerne mal alte PCG-Versionen nutzt, stehe ich oft wirklich nur da und denk mir meinen Teil.

Wenn "recyceln" - was ich aus Verlagssicht ja wirklich verstehen kann, man will ja auch die "treuen" Leser einer Zeitschrift mit den Versionen versorgen, oder Felder abdecken wo es vielleicht nur eine der beiden Zeitschriften gibt (hab hier 3 Läden mit PCG, nur 1 mit PCA)...oder aber eben die Abbonementen nicht leer ausgehen lassen. 

Aber dann sollte man wenigstens überlegen, das z.B. die PCG oder die PCA grundsätzlich als erstes die Vollversion bringt...Grund: Kauft einer die PCG nicht, weil er die Vollversion aus einer "Gelegenheitskauf-PCA" hat, kauft er bei einer neuen Vollversion vermutlich die PCA. Ist da aber was drauf, was er wiederum von der PCG schon hat, dann ist das nicht gerad ein Kaufgrund. Verwirrend, aber ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine.

Und in einem muss ich Huskyboy recht geben. Die Ankündigung der "supertollen" Vollversionen in der zweiten Jahreshälfte hat mich total gefreut....nach diesem ersten Tiefschlag nehme ich den Satz leider nicht mehr so ernst.

Ich will ja auch nicht alles schlecht machen....die Redaktion ist ein tolles Team und haben eine Heidenarbeit und manchmal bekommt man eben auch keine tolle Vollversion ran und bringt dann eben was aus dem "Konkurrenzblatt" (Haha...). Aber vielleicht wäre ein "One-Way-Recyclen" wirklich eine Idee - auch wenn dann vermutlich die Leserschaft der "zweitrangigen" Zeitung etwas benachteiligt wird - das könnte man mit exklusiven (!) Patches und Mods oder eben so tollen Sachen wie Rossis Welt wieder wett machen.


----------



## Boesor (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Freezeman am 22.06.2009 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das man was mit Nerverei erreichen kann beweist er hier ja eindeutig: http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,631489,00.html
> 
> Also immer schön gelassen bleiben



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was uns noch erwartet.
Ein mann Demos in Fürth, weinende Reporter, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Boesor am 22.06.2009 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 22.06.2009 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaub soweit brauch ich nicht zu gehen, spätestens wenn die nächsten IVW zahlen für die PCA wieder so sind wie die letzten dürfte es das wohl innerhalb des jahres zur einstellung dieser führen, alles andere währe ein wirtschaftlicher totalschaden


----------



## Exar-K (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Boesor am 22.06.2009 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, um auf mein ursprüngliches Anliegen zurückzukommen, ich nerve nicht *monatelang* mit der immer gleichen Nörgelei an Computecs Vollversionen!


In der Tat. Du nervst schon fast *jahrelang* mit der immer gleichen Nörgelei an der Nörgelei in diesen Foren.


----------



## Boesor (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Exar-K am 23.06.2009 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 22.06.2009 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es freut mich, dass dir meine bemühungen um das Niveau hier im Forum nicht entgangen sind. 
Jetzt müssen sie nur noch Früchte tragen.

Womit das Thema hier denke ich ausreichend behandelt wurde.


----------



## Done320 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Ich finde sie sollten komplett auf die DVD verzichten. In letzter Zeit war wirklich nur Müll auf den DVD `s, und die Videos hat man meistens eh schon im Netz gesehen, die Mod `s kann ich mir auch per Download holen. Ausserdem würde der Preis billiger ! 
Aber trotzdem bleibt die PCG das beste PC-Game Magazin!


----------



## DiggaHobbit (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Done320 am 25.06.2009 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde sie sollten komplett auf die DVD verzichten. In letzter Zeit war wirklich nur Müll auf den DVD `s, und die Videos hat man meistens eh schon im Netz gesehen, die Mod `s kann ich mir auch per Download holen. Ausserdem würde der Preis billiger !
> Aber trotzdem bleibt die PCG das beste PC-Game Magazin!




gibt es nicht einee Magazin version von der PCG ohne DVD?..die kannste dir doch holen wenn du die DVD nicht magst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				DiggaHobbit am 26.06.2009 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Done320 am 25.06.2009 23:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben, wer's nicht mag, der holt sich einfach das "reine" Heft.
Mir ist  z.B. die DVD sehr wichtig bei einem Heft, sie stellt einfach eine gute Ergänzung dar und ohne würde mir da irgendwas fehlen.
Wenn ich z.B. einen Testbericht lese, ist es doch schön, wenn ich gleich dazu das Testvideo anschauen kann. Genauso auch bei den Mods, wenn ich da etwas über einen interessanten Mod lese, ist es doch mehr als praktisch, wenn ich da auch nur die DVD einlegen muss und installieren, ohne was Downloaden zu müssen etc.
Bei mir ist es deshalb genau umgekehrt: Ich würde mir kein Spieleheft ohne Datenträger kaufen, weil mir da einfach was fehlen würde.


----------



## oki99 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

leute...leute...! ich bin nun wirklich schon biblisch alt, d.h. ich hab die pcgames schon mit diskette gekauft. aber was manche hier zu mosern haben ist ziemlich daneben. pcgames ist DAS magazin! zumindest für gamer. aber auch die hardware-ausgaben sind einfach total gut. aber deutschland lebt eben vom meckern.
erst wenn man etwas verliert weiß man es zu schätzen...wie wahr!


----------



## Vordack (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				oki99 am 16.07.2009 08:16 schrieb:
			
		

> aber deutschland lebt eben vom meckern.



Du bist wahrlich schon alt. Aber treib Dich hier im Forum rum und Du erkennst schnell daß Du absolut Recht hast. 70% der user hier sind schlimmer als Weiber beim Kaffekränzchen und finden sich auch noch cool 

Aber die restlichen 30%, da macht es echt Spaß zu lesen 

Ich bin auch schon über 30, aber mir wurde damals verboten (von meiner Ex) mich über Deutsche zu beschweren^^

edit: Oki99, also 99 ist nicht Dein Geburtsjahr oder?


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.06.2009 06:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist es deshalb genau umgekehrt: Ich würde mir kein Spieleheft ohne Datenträger kaufen, weil mir da einfach was fehlen würde.


... bei mir wiederum genau anders.   

Ich hab, seit die PCP eingestellt wurde und ich dafür die PCG bekomme, noch nie auf die DVD geschaut, weil mich weder Demos noch Videos noch die Vollversionen wirklich interessieren. 

Videos, Berichte etc. schaue ich lieber "online", es gibt so drei / vier Seiten wo ich gute Reviews finden kann.

www.gametrailers.com
www.areagames.de
www.gamersyde.com ( Trailer, Bilder etc. ohne viel Schnickschnack / Werbung! )
Zero Punctuation ( gute engl. Kenntnisse erforderlich )
AVGN ( schlechte Klassiker *g* )

Wenn man die Seiten regelmäßig besucht und sich Reviews anschaut, dann braucht man keine deutschen Videos wo im Grunde der Inhalt aus dem Heft nochmal wiederholt wird.


----------



## Vordack (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Rabowke am 16.07.2009 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 27.06.2009 06:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir auch 

Als ich noch jung und schön war (also unter 17) habe ich jede Heft-CD verschlungen. Seitdem es schnelles Internet gibt sind und ich ein wenig "erwachsener" geworden bin habe ich von ca. 70 Heften die ich mit DVD bekommen habe nicht eine ausgepackt 

Alles interessante finde ich im I-Net schneller und eine Demo lade ich runter wenn ich sie will. Da muß ich wenigstens nicht die Hefte nach der Demo durchsuchen. Vollversionen die auf DVD erscheinen habe ich (fast) alle im Original.


----------



## oki99 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

äääääh, @rabowke... warum biste dann hier und nicht irgendwo im internet verschollen?
nur um rumzumeckern?


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				oki99 am 16.07.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> äääääh, @rabowke... warum biste dann hier und nicht irgendwo im internet verschollen?
> nur um rumzumeckern?


 :-o   

Ich darf aber schon meine Meinung hier sagen, oder?
Davon ab, ich hab mich lediglich über das Medium "DVD" ausgelassen, nicht über das Heft oder die redaktionellen Beiträge.

Des Weiteren wird das Forum <> Heft selbst bei Computec getrennt. Nicht wenige Leute in diesem Forum lesen garkeine PCGames, warum auch immer, sondern sind nur wg. der Community hier.

Hast du sonst noch irgendwelche Fragen oder willst du mich einfach nur ... anstänkern?


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Rabowke am 16.07.2009 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 27.06.2009 06:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Ich muss zugeben, dass ich mich ebenfalls in deine Richtung bewege. Und das ist all zu logisch, wenn man einfach jeden Tag das Internet besucht (E-Mail etc.). Für Demos habe ich schon lange mein Interesse verloren, Vollversionen sind zwar toll, verstauben aber bei mir nur noch und in Sachen Videos genügt da eben ein Blick auf deine erwähnten Seiten. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass die Videos schon eine gute Ergänzung sind... sind nur immer zu wenige drin 

kleinEdit: Im Grunde genommen braucht man sich die PcGames kaum mehr zu holen, weil jeder Beitrag aus dem Heft, wortwörtlich, hier auf der Seite landet... aber man will ja auch mal was vernünftiges in den Händen halten^^


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

ui- das cover ist ja echt mal.....öhm...abstossend, widerlich.


----------



## crackajack (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Bonkic am 27.07.2009 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ui- das cover ist ja echt mal.....öhm...abstossend, widerlich.


Irgendwie paradox, im Heft ist gefühlt immer weniger Text (ok, liegt hauptsächlich daran das man wegen der kontinuierlichen Seitenreduzierung einfach immer schneller durch ist), aber am Cover gibt's bald kein (sichtbares) Bild mehr, wegen Text auf jedem cm².


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Agent-Smith-7 am 27.07.2009 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> kleinEdit: Im Grunde genommen braucht man sich die PcGames kaum mehr zu holen, weil jeder Beitrag aus dem Heft, wortwörtlich, hier auf der Seite landet... aber man will ja auch mal was vernünftiges in den Händen halten^^



Ganz ehrlich: Ich frage mich da oft, was sich die Verantwortlichen dabei denken. Ein Beispiel: Das Heft vor 2 Monaten. Als ich das als Abonnent bekam, aufschlug, bemerkte ich gleich, dass ich etwa 1/3 davon schon kannte, weil es bereits vorher(!) auf der Seite veröffentlicht wurde. 1-2 Wochen später waren etwa 2/3 des Heftes hier 1:1 auf der Seite veröffentlich worden. Wie man so ein Heft verkaufen will, wenn man praktisch alles online stellt, Teile bereits bevor die Leute das Heft haben, ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel.
Warum macht man es nicht, wie es die Sport- und Fussballmagazine machen? Da kann man auf der Seite meist dazu nur einen kleinen Auszug lesen und dann steht da: "Wenn sie den kompletten Artikel lesen möchten, kaufen Sie sich Ausgabe XY." Wenn man dagegen 1:1 alle Artikel auf die Seite klatscht, ist es doch logisch, wenn irgendwann niemand mehr das Heft kauft.

2. Sache, die DVD: Wie wäre es, wenn man da endlich mal was anständiges nehmen würde. Wenn ich die PCG DVD einlege, dann macht mein DVD Laufwerk immer so einen lauten Krach, dass ich jedesmal Angst habe, dass gleich mein Laufwerk kaputt geht   
Ist aber nur bei der PCG DVD so, bei anderen nicht.




			
				crackajack am 27.07.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie paradox, im Heft ist gefühlt immer weniger Text (ok, liegt hauptsächlich daran das man wegen der kontinuierlichen Seitenreduzierung einfach immer schneller durch ist), aber am Cover gibt's bald kein (sichtbares) Bild mehr, wegen Text auf jedem cm².



Irgendwie erinnern mich die meisten Tests dadurch nur noch an Forumsbeiträge.


----------



## Mothman (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.07.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Sache, die DVD: Wie wäre es, wenn man da endlich mal was anständiges nehmen würde. Wenn ich die PCG DVD einlege, dann macht mein DVD Laufwerk immer so einen lauten Krach, dass ich jedesmal Angst habe, dass gleich mein Laufwerk kaputt geht
> Ist aber nur bei der PCG DVD so, bei anderen nicht.


Ist bei mir genau so. Und das "Witzige" ist, dass das SCHON IMMER so mit den PCG-DVD (bzw. früher CDs) war.^^ Die sind immer akustisch abgegangen, wie ne Rakete, aber leistungsmäßig geschlichen, wie ein Faultier.


----------



## Goddess (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.07.2009 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum macht man es nicht, wie es die Sport- und Fussballmagazine machen? Da kann man auf der Seite meist dazu nur einen kleinen Auszug lesen und dann steht da: "Wenn sie den kompletten Artikel lesen möchten, kaufen Sie sich Ausgabe XY." Wenn man dagegen 1:1 alle Artikel auf die Seite klatscht, ist es doch logisch, wenn irgendwann niemand mehr das Heft kauft.


Ich hätte da eine wesentlich bessere Idee. Wenn Artikel noch vor erscheinen des Heftes auf der Webseite veröffentlicht werden, dann würde ein Pay-per-View System den Nachteil für alle Abonnements-Kunden und Käufer der Zeitschrift ausgleichen. Natürlich müsste dahinter auch ein gutes Gebührenkonzept stehen. 



> *Gebührenmodell für normale Heftkäufer*
> 
> 1 Heftartikel á 1/4 Seite ................................ 20 cent
> 1 Heftartikel á 1/2 bis 3/4 ............................. 50 cent
> ...





> *Gebührenmodell für Abonnement-Kunden*
> 
> 1 Heftartikel á 1/4 Seite .................................. 10 cent
> 1 Heftartikel á 1/2 bis 3/4 Seite ..................... 20 cent
> ...



Von so einem Konzept könnte die Redaktion massiv profitieren. Ich kann mir nämlich gut Vorstellen das es hier Teilnehmer gibt, die nicht abwarten wollen, bis das Heft erscheint. Auf diese Weise lässt sich gutes Geld mit relativ wenig Aufwand verdienen.


----------



## Boesor (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Goddess am 27.07.2009 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Von so einem Konzept könnte die Redaktion massiv profitieren. Ich kann mir nämlich gut Vorstellen das es hier Teilnehmer gibt, die nicht abwarten wollen, bis das Heft erscheint. Auf diese Weise lässt sich gutes Geld mit relativ wenig Aufwand verdienen.



Ist es da nicht sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass die zur kostenlosen Internetkonkurrenz abwandern? Gebührenmodelle im Internet erfreuen sich ja nicht gerade großer Beliebtheit.


----------



## crackajack (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Boesor am 27.07.2009 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es da nicht sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass die zur kostenlosen Internetkonkurrenz abwandern? Gebührenmodelle im Internet erfreuen sich ja nicht gerade großer Beliebtheit.


Denk ich auch. Und bevor man Heftkäufer an die Konkurrenz verliert, versorgt man sie halt lieber wenigstens auf der eigenen Seite kostenlos. Das man damit den Ast (des Hefts) selber auch mitsägt, muss man wohl in Kauf nehmen. 
"Erster!" zählt halt  und das kann man mit dem Heft nicht sein. Da hilft auch kein "Exklusiv!".


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				crackajack am 27.07.2009 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 27.07.2009 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Heftkäufern geht es doch nur darum, dass nicht alle Artikel 1:1 teilweise vor dem Heft hier auf der Seite erscheinen.
Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum das die Computerspielemagazine nicht hinbekommen. Wie bereits erwähnt, bei irgendwelchen anderen Sport- oder Fussballzeitungen klappt das doch auch. Da wird eigentlich nie ein Artikel 1:1 vom Heft auch auf der Seite veröffentlicht.

Wenn ich da Chef eines Heftes wäre, würde ich das auch gar nicht zulassen. Da braucht man doch nur den gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten: Wenn man die Artikel aus dem Heft hier komplett bringt, dann braucht man sich doch nicht wundern, wenn sich das Heft immer schlechter verkauft. Weil es das Heft quasi überflüssig macht.
Ich kenn da z.B. viele Leute die sich früher alle Hefte wie Gamestar, PC Games usw. gekauft haben, aber irgendwann einfach stinksauer waren, dass die anderen Leute die Artikel dann kostenlos auf den Seiten lesen konnten. Die fühlten sich damit verarscht und haben in Zukunft auf den Heftkauf verzichtet.

Das wäre genauso als wenn sich jemand eine Kinokarte kauft und andere dürften kostenlos mit ins Kino rein und den gleichen Film sehen. Da würde derjenige auch denken: "Hallo, für was hab ich da eigentlich bezahlt?" Und würde dann beim nächsten Mal sicher nicht wieder eine kaufen. Und so verhält es sich hier auch mit dem Heftkauf.


----------



## crackajack (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.07.2009 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum das die Computerspielemagazine nicht hinbekommen. Wie bereits erwähnt, bei irgendwelchen anderen Sport- oder Fussballzeitungen klappt das doch auch. Da wird eigentlich nie ein Artikel 1:1 vom Heft auch auf der Seite veröffentlicht.


Und du meinst eine kurze Einleitugn macht die Leute so heiß darauf den ganzen Artiekl unbedingt zu lesen. Die Schreibe vom Herrn Weiß ist vielleicht noch dazu fähig, aber bei allen anderen, glaube ich das nicht.
Und bei Online-only-auftritten bekommt man immer alles, sofort, da kann man einfach nicht das irgendwann später erscheinende Heft kurz anteasern.
Sportzeitungen sind ja eher lokal, da gibt es keine internationale Konkurrenz die über deutschen Fußball so stark berichten würde wie deutsche Magazine. Bei Spielen ist man aber engl., amerik., australischer, franz. wasweißich Konkurrenz zugleich ausgesetzt. Es gibt ja nicht nur GS und CBS gegen die man antritt.


----------



## Zoot14 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Ich finde das Konzept, dass man Artikel vorher für Geld ins Netzt stellt auch nicht so durchdacht, da ich persönlich dan wahrscheinlich auch das weite suchen würde  

Ich hab aber mal ne ganz andere "Sorge": ich finde das Cover der PCG total unangebracht... ich meine, wer kauft sich am Kiosk ein Heft wo ein halbverfaultes Oger-Ork-Monster drauf ist? Klar, das Cover muss zum Titelthema passen, (in dem Fall Rage) aber ich finde dieses Cover hat eine extrem agressive Wirkung. (zumindestenz auf mich) Vielleicht gelingt der PCG ja auch ein Meisterstreich und gerade wegen diesem Vieh kaufen die vom Sommerloch ausgehungerten Leser das Heft gerade erst recht. 
also Fazit: sehr agressives, Sommerloch stopfendes Cover - nicht mein Fall


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für das Feedback.

Wir achten natürlich darauf, dass wir die Heftinhalte nicht auf der Website "verschenken". Ausnahmen bilden Tests zu Titeln, die bereits auf dem Markt sind - etwa Divinity 2 oder Monkey Island. Hier können und wollen wir das Testurteil nicht verheimlichen".

Ansonsten bietet die aktuelle Ausgabe 09/09 jede Menge Previews und Reviews und Specials und Texte und Bilder, die ausschließlich den Heftlesern vorenthalten sind - u. a. die Titelstory Rage, Borderlands, BRINK, Just Cause 2, Max Payne 3, Dragon Age (allein das sind 6 Seiten), Aion, Sacred 2 Add-on, FIFA, PES, FM plus fast alle Tests.

Auch in der kommenden 10/09 wird es wieder eine Reihe von Artikeln geben (inkl. der Titelgeschichte), die gar nicht oder deutlich später online erscheinen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Felio (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Eine kleine Frage. Ist der Batllefield Heroes Code nur bei der Extended Ausgabe dabei, oder auch bei der normalen?


----------



## Chriscool (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Felio am 28.07.2009 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine kleine Frage. Ist der Batllefield Heroes Code nur bei der Extended Ausgabe dabei, oder auch bei der normalen?


Ja ist enthalten, wobei ich noch eine Frage habe, in der aktuellen Ausgabe ist ja für Abonenten ein Coupon bei, in dem Name, Abo-Nummer etc. eingegeben werden muß, nur läuft mien Abo auf den Namen meines Vaters, da ich es zum Geburtstag bekam und wollte fragen ob der Coupon trotzdem Gültig ist wenn ich meinen Namen eintrage


----------



## fobbolino (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Oh, ich hatte mir eine Vorschau auf Alpha Protocol erhofft nachdem einer der devs doch vor 2 Wochen bei euch war. (Er wird ja nicht nur wegen des podcasts da gewesen sein oder?)


----------



## Prime85 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				fobbolino am 28.07.2009 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, ich hatte mir eine Vorschau auf Alpha Protocol erhofft nachdem einer der devs doch vor 2 Wochen bei euch war. (Er wird ja nicht nur wegen des podcasts da gewesen sein oder?)


Es ist auch eine kleine Vorschau im neuen Heft, allerdings nur über eine Seite.


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Den vorherigen Meinungen kann ich eigentlich nur beipflichten. Als langjähriger Stammleser und Abonnent der PCG ist mir der schleichende Abwärtstrend gut aufgefallen.
Zum einen wäre da der Umfang: Während es um die Jahrtausendwende im Vergleich zu heute richtige PCG-Bibeln mit >300 Seiten gab, hat sich der Inhalt mittlerweile mehr als halbiert und die Werbung gefühlt verdoppelt, so das der "Kaufpreis" quasi 4x höher liegt als früher.
Entweder machen die Jungs bei Computec mit dem Heft nun weitaus mehr Gewinn als damals, oder die teure Vollversion + der Leserschwund relativieren das wieder.

Zum anderen wären da die bereits erwähnten Inhalte: Den Testbereich lese ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr, da ich fast alle Reviews schon vorher online begutachten konnte und nach und nach auch der letzte Test auf der Website zu finden ist.
Vorschau- bzw. Magazinartikel werden auch immer öfter hier veröffentlicht und der Newsteil ist sowieso vollkommen irrelevant, da zu veraltet und dem täglichen Leser der Homepage eh gänzlich bekannt.
Der enorm aufgeblähte Mod-Teil interessiert mich persönlich nicht die Bohne und hat finde ich in einer Spielzeitschrift nichts verloren. Wer sich für den jeweiligen Titel begeistert, informiert sich über Zusatzinhalte, Mods, etc. eh übers Internet.
Desweiteren geht mir die Identifikation mit der PCG mehr und mehr flöten, da mit der tollen Games Group kaum noch Inhalt von "unserer" PCG-Truppe vorhanden ist und mir der Stil sowie die Artikel- bzw. Schreibqualität der "Externen" nicht gefällt.
Was die DVD angeht, so sind Demos, Trailer, Patches, Mods, usw. in Zeiten des Breitbandinternets ebenfalls unwichtig geworden und die Vollversionen spiele ich de facto nie. Die Videoshow (Vorschau, Test, Magazin, Specials) finde ich hingegen interessant und ist meiner Meinung die einzige Existenzberechtigung der Scheibe.

Wieso abonniere ich die PCG also noch?
Was ich noch lese ist Rossis Rumpelkammer und die mir noch unbekannten (lies: nicht auf der Webseite veröffentlichten) Magazin- und Vorschaubeiträge.
Außerdem spielt da sicher ein Teil Nostalgie mit rein, nach knapp 15 Jahren Stammleserschaft legt man sein "Baby" nicht einfach von heute auf morgen zu den Akten.
Irgendwann ist aber auch meine Schmerzgrenze erreicht und ich werde auf die Printvariante verzichten und nur noch den Onlineteil lesen.


Um aber nicht nur zu kritisieren, gibt es auch noch einige Anregungen:
- mehr PC Games eigene Inhalte auf der DVD (Vor-Ort-Berichte, Reportagen, Redaktionsdokus, Funstuff à la Rossis Welt, Outtakes, etc.) und weniger überflüssigen Krempel, den ich auch so im Netz kriege
- Heftinhalte im Heft lassen und der Printvariante mehr Eigenständigkeit und "Sinn" im Vergleich zur Homepage geben
- Onlinetests höchstens mit kurzer Einleitung, Wertung und evtl. dem Meinungskasten ausstatten und nicht den ganzen Test aus dem Heft inkl. Screenshots publizieren
- größerer Heftumfang, die PCG verkommt seitentechnisch immer mehr zur Broschüre
- mehr Artikel der PC Games Redakteure und wenig bis gar keine Beiträge der PCA, N-Zone, Play3 und wie sie alle heißen
- aus Kostengründen kann die Vollversion zur Not wegrationalisiert werden, sonderlich vermissen würde ich sie nicht


----------



## spike00 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

mmh ich würde es wünschen wenn endlich diese geschmacklosen handywerbungen ausn heft verschwinden...

denn es lesen sicher auch 12 jährige pc games und wenn ich nen 12 jährigen sohn hätte würde ich es nicht wolln dass er in dem alter mit sowas konfrontiert wird!
im fernsehn kommen solche werbungen ja auch erst nach 24.00 uhr

und eine der letzten seiten wo abgebildet ist wie man die heft dvd vorschau in eine leere cd hülle bringt ist auch sinnlos denn jeder mensch der mit einem pc arbeitet/spielt hat wohl schon eine cd hülle gsehn und weiß wie man das macht


----------



## Weird_Sheep (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Petra_Froehlich am 28.07.2009 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> die Titelstory Rage



Bei der Titelstory musste ich zweimal wirklich schmunzeln:


> Wir wollten kein [indiziert], kein [indiziert] und kein [indiziert].


und



> 1992: Ein in Deutschland indiziertes Spiel begründet den Erfolg der Firma.
> 1993: Ein ebenfalls indizierter Shooter schockt die Welt.
> 1994-1997: Weitere (ebenfalls hierzulande indizierte) Shooter werden veröffentlicht [...].


Ja, ich weiß, muss so laut Jugendschutz sein, aber die Geschichte von id liest sich so schon was sperrig.


----------



## Hadrian (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				spike00 am 28.07.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> mmh ich würde es wünschen wenn endlich diese geschmacklosen handywerbungen ausn heft verschwinden...
> 
> denn es lesen sicher auch 12 jährige pc games und wenn ich nen 12 jährigen sohn hätte würde ich es nicht wolln dass er in dem alter mit sowas konfrontiert wird!
> im fernsehn kommen solche werbungen ja auch erst nach 24.00 uhr



Da stimme ich vollkommen zu. Habe mich bei einer früheren Feedback-Umfrage auch schon darüber beschwert.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Hadrian am 28.07.2009 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> spike00 am 28.07.2009 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das PCGames-Heft/DVD nicht erst ab 16? Zumindest steht bei mir auf dem Cover USK ab 16, aber möglicherweise ist das nur bei der DVD-Version der Fall und in wie weit das für den Verkauf bindend ist, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Boesor (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.07.2009 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Heftkäufern geht es doch nur darum, dass nicht alle Artikel 1:1 teilweise vor dem Heft hier auf der Seite erscheinen.



Warum eigentlich? ich meine, ich kaufe mir auch das heft und lese hier, aber dennoch sehe ich da kein Problem das hier etliche das, wofür ich bezahle umsonst kriegen.
Ich würde es auch so machen.

Aber das heft bietet mir nunmal ein Lesevergnügen, welches das Internet trotz inhaltsgleicher Artikel nicht bietet.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Boesor am 28.07.2009 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das heft bietet mir nunmal ein Lesevergnügen, welches das Internet trotz inhaltsgleicher Artikel nicht bietet.


Genau, deswegen würde ich auch nicht die PDF-Ausgabe der Zeitung kaufen - das ist einfach nicht mit der gemütlichen Lektüre in Papierform zu vergleichen.


----------



## Killer0074ME (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Kauf ich mir nachher ^^


----------



## MeX1608 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Zu dem BF:Heroes Punkt, mit dem Gutschein von 5,50€: Eigentlich kommt es dann nicht hin, wenn sich dort wirklich wie auf der Website beschrieben 930BF befinden. Da man für 5€ ja schon 700BF bekommt. ^^
Aber falls sich wer die Zeitschrift deswegen gekauft hat, könnte er ja mal berichten ob es nun 930 sind oder weniger. Wäre sehr dankbar^^


----------



## LionsClaw (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

man bekommt mit dem Code 770 BF


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

die edge hat übrigens das gleiche (widerliche) covermotiv:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crackajack (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Bonkic am 29.07.2009 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> die edge hat übrigens das gleiche (widerliche) covermotiv:
> 
> http://www.250kb.de/u/090729/j/97779d3c.jpg


Der doof klotzende Zombie muss einem ja nicht gefallen, aber wenigstens ist es nicht so zugepflastert mit Text.

Das wäre derzeit ein tolles Covermotiv:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das im Regal nicht auffällt dann weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## PCG_Vader (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				crackajack am 29.07.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre derzeit ein tolles Covermotiv:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hatten wir (die PC Action) aber schon mal im Winter  

Ansonsten muss ich dir aber zustimmen: Obwohl ich Wolfenstein persönlich nur bedingt interessant finde, das Artwork ist richtig geil, ein echter Eye-catcher


----------



## crackajack (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				PCG_Vader am 29.07.2009 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hatten wir (die PC Action) aber schon mal im Winter


Ach so, na dann: gratz.


----------



## akenlader (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Hallo, hab sie mir heute gleich mal angeschaut und natürlich auch gekauft^^ bei dieser Gelegenheit die neue Ausgabe zu loben wollte ich fragen ob es nicht Leute gibt die den Redeem Code für Battlefield Heroes nicht benötigen. Würde mcih sehr freuen wenn diese mir ihren Code per Email schicken könnten (hohnosite@web.de), schon mal danke im Vorraus.
und das Cover finde ich keineswegs vergriffen denn bei so einer Fratze guckt man doch gleich viel schneller hin


----------



## Teslatier (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Gibts den Gutschein Code nur auf der Extended DVD oder auch auf der normalen Heft-DVD? Für den Schein bekommt man wohl ein paar BF oder?


----------



## Flash1991 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Wie viel kostet das ding?


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Boesor am 28.07.2009 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 27.07.2009 21:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, da magst du großzügig sein. Das Problem ist einfach das PcGames sich selber ein Bein stellt wenn es Artikel eins-zu-eins hier auf die Homepage überträgt oder andersrum. Ein Beispiel: Ich habe mir vor dem Erscheinen des letzen Heftes, also quasi zwei Woche vorher einen Bericht über Assassin's Creed 2 hier angeschaut und war erstaunt und verärgert als ich diesen Bericht später in dem Heft wortwörtlich wiederfand. Ich habe erwartet das neue Informationen ans Licht traten oder ähnliches. 

Zum Vergleich: Der Artikel stand am 11.6 auf der Homepage, das Heft 08/09 erschien am 24.6!

Es ist richtig, dass das Heft ein Lesevergnügen besitzen sollte, doch wiederholende Artikel, die man 2 Wochen voher schon gelesen hat tragen nicht gerade zum Vergnügen bei. Im Gegenteil.
Und natürlich ist es gut wenn Informationen über Spiele auch im dafür zuständigen Internetportal bereit stehen, aber doch nicht 1:1 in beiden Versionen!
Ich finde genau das macht den Heftkauf zu einem Risiko, da man davon ausgehen muss, dass Artikel eben schon im Internet verfügbar sind, auch vor dem Release. Sry, aber Geld rauswerfen sollte man in der heutigen Zeit vielleicht vermeiden.


----------



## Kardashina (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Ein brandneues super Heft!
Bin natürlich Abonnement und muss sagen einmal mehr ein super Heft! Achja ich spiele schon seit ca. 5 Monaten 'Battlefield Heroes', war BETA-Tester.

Falls jemand hier von euch den Code nicht braucht, ich wäre sehr glücklich über eine Code. Ich habe nochnie BF's gekauft^^ 
Einfach E-Mail schicken an: smoodelii@hotmail.com. Danke im Vorraus, sehr nett von euch!


----------



## Kardashina (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

PS: BFH rocks^^


----------



## DiggaHobbit (1. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



			
				Flash1991 am 29.07.2009 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel kostet das ding?



5.50€ wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## Meipho (8. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Hi, i'm from Denmark and I really want to get these cool Battlefield Heroes items and I can't get the magazines here in Denmark, therefore I ask you to send your codes if you don't need 'em ^^

You can send your codes to this E-Mail adress: meipho@hotmail.com

Thanks in advance


----------



## ichebem (19. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

ich find das ist verarsche... ich denke zwar mal net dass hier irgendwer irgendwo was dafür kann, aber mein code für BFH funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Bensta (22. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Heute kan die 10/09 ins Haus un ich muss 
sagen, eine der schlechtesten Ausgaben der 
letzten Jahre. Nur 4 (!) Tests. Gehts noch ? Kein 
Monkey Island EP2, kein Test zu Batman obwohl 
es kurz vor Red. Schluß der letzten Ausgabe 
eingetroffen ist ? Bin sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## stockduck (24. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



Bensta schrieb:


> Heute kan die 10/09 ins Haus un ich muss
> sagen, eine der schlechtesten Ausgaben der
> letzten Jahre. Nur 4 (!) Tests. Gehts noch ? Kein
> Monkey Island EP2, kein Test zu Batman obwohl
> ...


   Lol   

Was bist du für ein casp?

MK EP2? Also laut meinem steam gibts das noch nicht so lange... und rate mal wo da die PCG gerade war. In der Fertigstellung bzw. Druckerei...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (24. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Ist ein Test zu Resident Evil 5 drin?   
Oder eine Vorschau? Wegen des Videos...


----------



## Blubberkopf (24. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Seit wann kommt das Heft am Montag?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



Bensta schrieb:


> Heute kan die 10/09 ins Haus un ich muss
> sagen, eine der schlechtesten Ausgaben der
> letzten Jahre. Nur 4 (!) Tests. Gehts noch ? Kein
> Monkey Island EP2, kein Test zu Batman obwohl
> ...


   Kamerad, wir testen, was sich testen lässt. Wenn die Spiele nicht vorliegen, kann man eben nichts tun.
Monkey Island EP02 kam erst am Wochenende nach unserer Heftabgabe, d.h. als das Heft bereits im Druck war.
Und Batman testet man eben nicht in fünf Minuten und würfelt eine Wertung drunter. Wäre es irgendwie möglich gewesen, hätten wir den Test natürlich gemacht. 

Völlig normal übrigens, dass im Sommer weniger Tests kommen - jetzt, nach der Gamescom, geht's dafür richtig los.


----------



## headless-cripple (24. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Ich glaube, die nächste Ausgabe könnte ich mir mal wieder seit langem kaufen. Die wird aufgrund der Gamescom und zahlreichen Tests (hoffe auch auf FIFA 10) sicherlich eine schöne Ausgabe werden.


----------



## gunman001 (25. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

PC Games am Montag?? Also heute Dienstag lag bei meinem Zeitschriften Händler immer noch die alte Ausgabe. Was ist das wieder für eine Information??


----------



## crackajack (25. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



gunman001 schrieb:


> PC Games am Montag??


Sind wohl Abonennten gemeint. Die bekommen es afaik gewöhnlich am ende der Woche, und am Mittwoch darauf ist es am Kiosk.

Steht ber auc hblöd da:


> Ab 26. August im Handel
> Die neue PC Games 10/09: Ab sofort am Kiosk


Ab sofort gilt wohl erst morgen.


----------



## alexander649455 (25. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



crackajack schrieb:


> gunman001 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PC Games am Montag??
> ...


   Merkwürdiger Weise gibts die die PCGames an Banhöfrn schon einen Tag früher...hab sie mir grade geholt


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



crackajack schrieb:


> gunman001 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PC Games am Montag??
> ...


na, ich hatte meine schon am Samstag im Briefkasten


----------



## B34T (26. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

sollten da nich codes für die rippin rockets outfits drin sein wenn ich den link der dvd folge bekomme ich nur die thors turbojet der nationals


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (26. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Nachgeprüft: Bei mir funzt es ganz normal. Probierst einfach noch mal.


----------



## Sprudelmax (26. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Den Heftinhalt finde ich dieses Mal eigentlich ganz interessant, aber die DVD hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt.
Erstensmal ist die Demo von Cities XL gar nicht dabei, ok, für mich jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber trotzdem, und ausserdem ist auch die Videoauswahl recht mager.
Warum gibt es denn kein Wolfenstein oder ein Video zu the whispered world?
Auch ein Video zu der neuen Flugsim hätte ich mir gewünscht.
Und wenn es schon so wenig Videos sind, warum dann auch noch so kurz?
Falls wirklich kein Platz mehr sein sollte, könnte man doch die 'Meisterwerke' einsparen. Die, die das Spiel eh kennen, müssen sich ja nicht noch ein Video dazu anschauen, und für die, die zu jung sind, wird es aufgrund der für heute schlechten Grafik eh nicht interessiern.

Genauso könnte man sich die Mods und die Patches sparen, die die an den Mods interessiert sind, können die auch locker runterladen und die Patches hat man sich wahrscheinlich eh schon geholt wenn man das Spiel hat. Falls man das Spiel nicht hat, sind die Patches eh unnütz.
Also bitte macht mehr Videos zu den Spielen, anstatt di DVD mit Sachen vollzustopfen, die die meisten nicht brauchen!


----------



## ecHo22222 (26. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Mir sind Videos auch wichtiger als Patches und Mods. Manchmal find ich die Videoauswahl wirklich mager, dabei gibts regelmäßig viel neues im Netz.

Besonders bei Tests stört es mich, dass da immer zwei rumlabern und einer so tut, als wenn er keine Ahnung hat. Find ich irgendwie dämlich und unprofessionell. Früher mit einem Sprecher hats mir wesentlich besser gefallen!


----------



## crackajack (27. August 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



ecHo22222 schrieb:


> Mir sind Videos auch wichtiger als Patches und Mods. Manchmal find ich die Videoauswahl wirklich mager, dabei gibts regelmäßig viel neues im Netz.


   Naja, das Patch drauf sind ist imo ein unverzichtbarer Service für Leute die halt keinen vernünftigen Netzzugang haben. Das mögen gar nicht viele sein, aber denen muss man das Leben ja nicht schwer machen.
Bei Mods finde ich es nicht verkehrt, das die mitgeliefert werden. Da liest man was darüber und sofern sie nicht direkt auf der DVD sind, vergesse ich die ja sofort wieder.^^
Mehr Videos, und vor allem in HD, wäre aber echt gut. Ein ordentlicher 264er Codec und das würde gehen. Schade das es Leute gibt die die DVD unbedingt auf ihren DVD-Player angucken wollen.


> Besonders bei Tests stört es mich, dass da immer zwei rumlabern und
> einer so tut, als wenn er keine Ahnung hat. Find ich irgendwie dämlich
> und unprofessionell. Früher mit einem Sprecher hats mir wesentlich
> besser gefallen!


Dito! Fand das schon beim ersten Mal vor 4 (?) Monaten leicht albern und einfach lahm. Die Fragen nehmen viel Zeit weg, die man mit Infos vollstopfen könnte. Es wirkt für mich einfach total sinnlos und ich konnte mich auch bis jetzt nicht damit anfreunden.


----------



## Fox2k7 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Jetzt weiss ich auch wieso ich kein BFH code Gefunden habe im Heft 

 hab per email antwort bekommen 



> Aus technischen Gründen muss unsere exklusive Kollektion für Battlefield Heros leider vorübergehend pausieren.
> Aus diesem Grund wurde in der Ausgabe 11/09 unserer Zeitschriften ein Code weder im Heft, noch auf dem Cover zugesichert und kann somit auch nicht nachgeliefert werden.


----------



## Sprudelmax (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Gibts dann in der nächsten Ausgabe wieder einen Code?


----------



## boeser-panther11-09 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

zum bfh code. 
 Hab  mich hier jetzt extra angemeldet , weil ich ihnen (pc games) mal meine Meinung sagen will.
 Heute bin ich in einen gewissen supermarkt gegangen und holte mir die ' pc games extended',
 weil eine andere nicht vorhanden war. Ich sah nix von bfh , doch ich dachte dies sei extra damit kein
 anderer sich irgendwie den code schnappt. Zuhause legte ich sofort die cd ein , aber kein code zu sehen.
 Dass kann doch nicht sein .was soll das. kann man das nicht irgendwie mitteilen?! Ich hoffe sie bringen das
 in ordnung, denn das ist richtig mies.

 (ps an die anderen .sorry für den langen eintrag.wusste nicht wohin damit.)


----------



## ichbindersven (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

werden die sachen die man eig durch den code in dieser ausgabe freigeschaltet hätte in der nächsten ausgabe sein oder werden die für diese nachgereicht, will keine verpassen.


----------



## Sprudelmax (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Übrigens, es hieß ja, das Outfit sei deutschlndexklusiv, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Allerdings gibt es die Codes auch in einem britischen Magazin, was an sich ja nicht störend ist, allerdings gibt es in UK schon das komplette Outfit (habe schon einige Heroes damit rumlaufen sehen) und hier gibt es grad mal die Hose und Schuhe! Es wäre nett, wenn das hier in D etwas schneller gehen würde, bis man alle Sachen hat, ist das ja schon fast nix besonderes mehr!


----------



## ichbindersven (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

werden die sachen die man eig durch den code in dieser ausgabe freigeschaltet hätte in der nächsten ausgabe sein oder werden die für diese nachgereicht, will keine verpassen.


----------



## PCG_Vader (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



Sprudelmax schrieb:


> Übrigens, es hieß ja, das Outfit sei deutschlndexklusiv, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Allerdings gibt es die Codes auch in einem britischen Magazin(...)


 Die Aussage "Wir haben das Outfit deutschlandexklsuiv" sagt hier aus: In Deutschland gibt's das nur bei uns, im Ausland gibt's die Rüstung auch bei wem anders.

 Was die Komplettierung angeht: Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck gemeinsam mit EA und Dice an ner guten Methodeund haben hoffentlich abld ne Lösung parat - aber hat ja auch wenig Sinn, wenn das Set komplett ist und die Hälfte der Leser aufgrund von fiesen Dieben und Schummlern unbrauchbare Codes haben und leer ausgehen, weil irgendjemand die im Laden abschreibt/fotografiert und unrechtmäßig einlöst.


----------



## Sprudelmax (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Das ist natürlich wahr.
Kann man den Code dann nicht einfach mit auf die DVD machen, so wie bei der letzten Ausgabe? Damit sollte es dann doch eig. keine Probleme machen.


----------



## Enisra (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



Sprudelmax schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich wahr.
> Kann
> man den Code dann nicht einfach mit auf die DVD machen, so wie bei der
> letzten Ausgabe? Damit sollte es dann doch eig. keine Probleme machen.


 na ne
 die DVDs werden von einem Master gepresst und nicht über einen Brenner beschrieben
 da ist es schwer so ne Datei reinzubringen
 Weil die Idee hatte auch schon wer wo anders


----------



## Sprudelmax (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Wie wärs dann mit ner Rubbelfläche oder einer zusammengeklebten Seite, die man aufschneiden muss?


----------



## cosmo76 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Immer das Selbe. Eine neue Ausgabe erscheint und wenn man auf das Cover klickt, wird man auf den Inhalt der
 alten Ausgabe weitergeleitet.


----------



## MaxinatorMM (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Wi ekrigt man jez eig die reedem Codes für BFH?


----------



## Terzu (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Mittwoch ist im übrigen der 28.10. werd ich mir aber trotzdem holen^^


----------



## Tangun (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

ist der code nun mit dabei und ist das game everlight eigentlich gut ??


----------



## Sprudelmax (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Ist diesesmal ein BFH-Code mit drinn? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Yaponer (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

risenposter ^.^ ist ya schon fast so schlecht wie im potcast XD


----------



## NH2 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



Tangun schrieb:


> ist der code nun mit dabei und ist das game everlight eigentlich gut ??


 http://www.gamesvote.de/?menu=0102&id=133160

 Oder, vielleicht gibt es ja bald einen Lesertest?


----------



## Tangun (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

habe mir gerade das heft gekauft mit dvd 
aber ich sehe hier keinen code auf der dvd -.-
letztens wurde gesagt es sei wieder einer drin was jetzt aber wohlwieder nicht der fall ist 

schade dann werd ich mir die nächste nicht wieder kaufen !!


----------



## Enisra (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



Tangun schrieb:


> habe mir gerade das heft gekauft mit dvd
> aber ich sehe hier keinen code auf der dvd -.-
> letztens wurde gesagt es sei wieder einer drin was jetzt aber wohlwieder nicht der fall ist
> 
> schade dann werd ich mir die nächste nicht wieder kaufen !!


 ähm
 hat da einer einen Konkreten Termin gegeben?
 ich meine, man könnte sich da doch schon vorher informieren, zumal den Weg ja schon hier her gefunden und vorher schon was hier geschrieben hast
 Also in deinem Fall biste aber auch jetzt selbst schuld dran


----------



## Kuhlsdonner (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Die Extended Ausgabe ist wirklich sehr gut


----------



## Tangun (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

termin war in der nächsten ausgabe


----------



## Sprudelmax (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Ich bin jetzt grad bischen verwirrt. Gehts jetzt um den Battlefield-Code oder um einen Anderen? It jetzt in der Ausgabe der Battlefield-Code mit drinn oder nicht?


----------



## WindelWinni (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Battlefield Heroes Code ist leider noch nicht drin, hab selbst drauf gewartet. Steht aber schon auf der ersten Seite in Extrakasten: es gibt dieses Jahr ein Heft 13/09 ... und gleich darunter steht die Info, daß sich der Code bis zum nächsten Heft verschiebt. Schade, aber ist eben so.


----------



## RespawnedEvil (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Ich hoffe dass die ausgesetzen codes dann alle mit drin sind im nächsten Heft! Wäre sehr blöde noch ein halbes Jahr auf das volle Outfit zu warten


----------



## Diesel96 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

ICH BIN SEHR ENTÄUSCHT VOON EUCH PC GAMES WIEDER KEINEN CODE REINZUGEBEN UND ERZÄHLEN ES GIBT EINEN.ICH GEBE MEIN SCHEISS GELD EXTRA FÜR DIE ZEITUNG AUS UM EINEN CODE ZU BEKOMMEN 10 EURO UMSONNST AUSGEGEBEN EINMAL DIE 12/09 und 13/09 SO EINTÄUSCHT WISST IHR WAS ICH HÄTTE DIE GANZE ZEIT BEI NATIONALS SPIELEN SOLLEN DA GINBS WENUGSTENS CODE PC ACTION IST JA MAL VIEL BESSER ALS OHR NIE MEHR HOLLE ICH NE ZEITUNG ODER MACHT ES WIEDER GUT DAN KANN ICH MEINE ZEITUNG WIEDER ZU EUCH SCHICKEN DAMIT ICH MEIN GELD          BEKOMME ODER NÄCHSTEN MONAT DAS GAANZE OUTFIT !!!!!


----------



## Nosgrod (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Wie wärs mal mit Satzzeichen und Groß-Kleinschreibung?

 Muss aber auch mal meckern, seit Jahren ein Abo und das ist etwa das 10. mal das ich die Zeitung später bekomme als Kiosk Käufer..hab mal wieder heute verduzt in den Briefkasten geschaut weil nix drin war


----------



## Sprudelmax (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Seit wann kostet denn die PCG 10Euro?!
Aber naja, mit den Codes kann mir jetzt erst mal wurst sein, hab mir heut die Handwurzel gebrochen!  AUA AUA!


----------



## DanceJustDance (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

ich finds einfach schade,dass ihr keine codes reintut,ich meine ihr sagt ja auch kein Datum,es ist immer so,der eine sagt im nächsten,der nächste sagt im übernächsten Heft,wenn ihr mal ein festes Datum für die Codes machen würdet,wäre auch niemand enttäuscht.
Es gibt auch Leute,die kaufen sich die pcg extra für die codes,und die verschwenden ihr geld für nix,abgesehen davon,dass das heft sowieso cool ist^^ aber nochma,schade mit den codes -.-


----------



## Tangun (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Noch mal zur Verbesserung : auf den ersten Seiten steht wenn man es entdeckt das kein Code drin ist aber für Ausgabe 13.09 ein Code Paket


----------



## Tangun (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Enthalten sein soll


----------



## PCG_Vader (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



Nosgrod schrieb:


> Muss aber auch mal meckern, seit Jahren ein Abo und das ist etwa das 10. mal das ich die Zeitung später bekomme als Kiosk Käufer..hab mal wieder heute verduzt in den Briefkasten geschaut weil nix drin war


 Unschöne Sache, aber leider nicht mal unsere Schuld, sondern ein Problem des Zustellers, sprich der Post  
 Dennoch: Einfach den Aboservice oder Rossi anschreiben, die sollten dir da normalerweise helfen können und den Kollegen in Gelb auf die Finger klopfen 



Sprudelmax schrieb:


> (...) hab mir heut die Handwurzel gebrochen!  AUA AUA!


 Aua   
 Na dann wünsch ich mal gute Besserung und eine flotte Heilung - zum Glück gibt's zur Zeit ja ne Menge verdammt guter Adventures, die lassen sich auch mit nur einer, noch dazu weniger geschickten Hand steuern (=links bei Rechtshändern).
 Glaub mir, das geht nach bissl umgewöhnen - hatte das Prob selbst schon  



DanceJustDance schrieb:


> ich finds einfach schade,dass ihr keine codes reintut,ich meine ihr sagt ja auch kein Datum,es ist immer so,der eine sagt im nächsten,der nächste sagt im übernächsten Heft,wenn ihr mal ein festes Datum für die Codes machen würdet,wäre auch niemand enttäuscht.
> Es gibt auch Leute,die kaufen sich die pcg extra für die codes,und die verschwenden ihr geld für nix,abgesehen davon,dass das heft sowieso cool ist^^ aber nochma,schade mit den codes -.-


 Sorry, wir würden gerne ein genaues Datum nennen, aber wir können leider selbst noch nichts genaues versprechen - und bevor wir dann einen Tag X ankündigen und den dann doch nicht einhalten können, sagen wir eben lieber erstmal gar nix. Aber glaub mirobald die Codes wieder drin sind, wird das ausreichend kommuniziert, amit diesmal keiner leer ausgeht


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



DanceJustDance schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute,die kaufen sich die pcg extra für die codes,und die verschwenden ihr geld für nix,abgesehen davon,dass das heft sowieso cool ist^^ aber nochma,schade mit den codes -.-





> Sorry, wir würden gerne ein genaues Datum nennen, aber wir können leider selbst noch nichts genaues versprechen - und bevor wir dann einen Tag X ankündigen und den dann doch nicht einhalten können, sagen wir eben lieber erstmal gar nix. Aber glaub mirobald die Codes wieder drin sind, wird das ausreichend kommuniziert, damit diesmal keiner leer ausgeht


 
  gehts immer noch um diese codes für bf?
  wieso ist es nicht möglich leuten, die glaubhaft versichern können (coverfoto bspw) das heft gekauft zu haben, eine solchen code zuzuschicken?
  klar bedeutet das arbeit für euch, aber wenn nunmal so was passiert, muss man halt dafür sorgen dass der fehler wieder ausgebügelt wird.

  oder wohl ihr die codes etwa gar nicht nachliefern?  :-o


----------



## Sprudelmax (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Danke für die Besserungswünsche!
Dann werd ich mir in nächster Zeit mal wieder Silent Hunter oder ein paar Rennspiele vornehmen.
Und übrigens, die linke Hand ist kaputt und ich bin Linkshänder, aber sowas war ja schon fast klar!


----------



## JarodKhoon (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Everlight, is für mich grad nich von Interesse. Aber für meine Mum, sie mag Adventures. Das Addon von Spellforce 2 ist da eher was für mich. Und was den Code angeht. Geduld, ihr kommt noch auf eure Kosten. Wenn EA & DICE, nicht hinterkommen können bzw. wollen, is das nich die Schuld von den PCG Redakteuren. Mehr als höfflich anfragen kann man nich.


----------



## Pietiman (21. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Heisst das die Codes sind in dieser Ausgabe wieder nicht drin oder wie ???!!!??!!!!!!!!!

AAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH...... ich halte es nicht mehr aus jetzt nervt es mich extrem weil ich bald seit einem halben Jahr auf weitere Codes warte und nebenbei bemerkt ich war noch einer der Leser die am längsten geduld hatten.

Also sind sie jetzt drinnen oder nicht .


----------



## iRocco (23. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Ihr Abo Leute bekommt doch diese Ausgabe erst ab heute, da Lucasarts und Bioware es PCGames verboten hat, die Ausgabe früher als heute zu releasen, da die letzten Klassen darin enthüllt werden.

Hat denn noch keiner seine Asugabe heute bekommen? Welche Klassen kommen denn noch?


----------



## Sprudelmax (24. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Wie haben es denn die Kollegen aus GB mit den Battlefield-Code gemacht? In GB gibts ja schon laaaange die volle Montur!


----------



## Fox2k7 (25. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

morgen zusammen


 mal wieder ein schuss in den ofen  so langsam wirds peinlich  liebe PCG Redaktion 

 Heute Morgen Gleich als erster an der tanke gestanden und die PCG für 5,50 € gekauft  kurz durschgeschaut  und was ist   NIX NADA NOTHING NIENTES  Keine BFH code(s)  Nur ein Key für ein Browser Game (wers brauch    ) 

 Tzja war die Letzte Publikation von Computec für die ich geld ausgegeben habe wenn alles nach plan gelaufen währe hätten wir die  klamotten schon längst  aber so  ende november  is immer noch nix naja mal schauen was ebay zubieten hat  in england sind ie ja schon Laaaange durch ich hab schon diverse leute mit den verschieden klamotten durch BFH  Laufen sehen

 Wenn jetzt die codes nur in der Extended ausgabe sind dann  ist man als Standard ausgaben Leser Wohl 2te wahl     

 Indiesem sinne ab in die rinne (oder in die tonne)

 mfg 
 fox2k7


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

ja ne
 also das Motzen und das Geld hättest dir auch sparen können
 immerhin gibt´s das Forum wo drinne steht, was im Heft ist


----------



## Fox2k7 (25. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

und wieso hätteich mri das sparen können ?

 das währe genauso als würde ich sagen deine antwort hättest dir sparen können


----------



## crackajack (25. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



Fox2k7 schrieb:


> und wieso hätteich mri das sparen können ?


   weil du dann 5,50 mehr am Konto hättest und nicht motzen hättest müssen? Ist doch klar?


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



crackajack schrieb:


> Fox2k7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und wieso hätteich mri das sparen können ?
> ...


 joa, eben
 ganz logischer Satz, eigentlich


----------



## anjuna80 (25. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Habe Gothic 3 installiert, aber so wirklich flüssig läuft das Spiel nicht. Da fluppt ja Risen wesentlich besser.
 Liegt das an der miesen Programmierung oder ist mein System wirklich zu schwach, ein 3 Jahre altes Game bei moderaten Einstellungen flüssig darzustellen?

 Intel Core 2 Quad CPU 2,4 GHz
 2 GB RAM
 8800 GT
 Windows Vista 64 Bit


----------



## Fox2k7 (25. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



crackajack schrieb:


> Fox2k7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und wieso hätteich mri das sparen können ?
> ...


 
 stimmt schon  aber es war davon die rede das es ein BFH paket in dieser ausgabe gibt  aber nochmal  kauf ich mir  das altpapier nicht


----------



## Sprudelmax (25. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



Fox2k7 schrieb:


> crackajack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fox2k7 schrieb:
> ...


   Hat das schon jemand geschrieben? Ich hab bis jetzt immer nur Fragen danach gesehen.


----------



## Fox2k7 (25. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



Sprudelmax schrieb:


> Fox2k7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > crackajack schrieb:
> ...


 ich mein gelesen zuhaben hier im forum das das von der pcg redaktion geschrieben wurde

 hier steht dazu auch was 

 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Kommentare-zu-Artikeln-auf-wwwpcgamesde/Special-Battlefield-Heroes-Battlefield-Heroes-Exklusive-Codes-fuer-die-PC-Games-Heldenausruestung-8110869.html:8354387


 Für all
 jene, die sehnsüchtig auf die versprochenen Rüstungsteile für
 Battlefiled Heroes warten: Bitte noch etwas Geduld - wir bereiten ein
 umfangreiches Paket für die Ausgabe 13/09 vor.


----------



## Sprudelmax (26. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



Fox2k7 schrieb:


> Für all
> jene, die sehnsüchtig auf die versprochenen Rüstungsteile für
> Battlefiled Heroes warten: Bitte noch etwas Geduld - wir bereiten ein
> umfangreiches Paket für die Ausgabe 13/09 vor.


 Soll das heißen, wenn man sich die aktuelle Ausgabe kauft, bekommt man noch die Codes nachträglich?
 Oder ist Ausgabe 14?09 bzw. 1/10 gemeint?


----------



## cougar2010 (26. November 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Hier kann man sich im BF:H Forum an der Umfrage beteiligen. Vielleicht macht DICE ja was:
http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=87466

 Und hier stehen auf Seite 1 und auf Seite 2 jeweils Kommentare der PC Games Redakteure: 
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Meinungen-zum-Heft-und-zur-DVD/Battlefield-Heroes-Code-in-PcGames-13/09-8350687_1.html


----------



## evilomen (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

"PC Games DVD - mit Vollversion Two Worlds 2"
Na das wäre doch was^^
Man sollte die Texte vlt nochmal vor der veröffentlichung lesen!


----------



## Goldbaersche (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

ALs ich das  Cover zuerst sah ,dachte ich das soll ein Witz sein:Gothic 4 Ork und Titelstory TW 2?


----------



## UTDARKCTF (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Bei den letzten beiden Ausgaben ist mir aufgefallen das am Kiosk am Erscheinungstag
nur die Extended Ausgaben verfügbar waren .
Ist das Normal ?


----------



## garfieId (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Hier ist die Magazinausgabe auch nicht zu bekommen, im Abo gibt es die ja leider auch nicht. Da ich den Firelefanz mit DVD etc. nicht will werde ich wohl wechseln, denn damit ist PC-Games zeitlich immer später dran...


----------



## marwin756 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Flatout 2 ? Find ich gut ! 
Generell waren die letzten Vollversionen echt Hammer, finde ich.
Everlight,Gothic 3, Flatout 2. 
Wenn jetzt noch Tony Hawk oder Shaun White kommen würden, wär ich zufrieden.


----------



## GSH (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

Wird die PC Games auch mal wieder als pdf erscheinen?


----------



## virtualtom (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*

"- PC Games DVD - mit Vollversion Two Worlds 2"

Gottchen. Gerade auf dem Markt, und schon als Heftbeilage...


----------



## lamora (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games: Ab morgen im Handel: Die neue PC Games*



virtualtom schrieb:


> "- PC Games DVD - mit Vollversion Two Worlds 2"
> 
> Gottchen. Gerade auf dem Markt, und schon als Heftbeilage...


 Lol, da haben sie wohl ein Komma vergessen...


----------



## REAL-XD (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Die neue PC Games 01/10: Ab Mittwoch im Handel - Titelstory: Two Worlds 2 - Die Rollenspielhoffnung von Reality Pump*

Seit langem habe ich mir mal wieder ein Komplettangebot aller am (dt.) Markt erhältlichen Januar-Magazine genehmigt, da ich, aufgrund manchmal mangelhafter Verfügbarkeit des ein oder anderen Heftes, mit dem Gedanken spiele, ein Abo abzuschließen.
Aktuell schwanke ich noch zwischen PCG und PCA, tendiere aber nach der aktuellen Ausgabe zur PCG. Sofern für die nächsten Monate keine großartigen Veränderungen (wir werfen das Konzept mal eben über den Haufen und machen was ganz anderes) geplant sind...


----------



## MrPropper (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Die neue PC Games 01/10: Ab Mittwoch im Handel - Titelstory: Two Worlds 2 - Die Rollenspielhoffnung von Reality Pump*

Flatout 2 macht wegen der Musik echt Laune.


----------



## BigDaddyV (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Die neue PC Games 01/10: Ab Mittwoch im Handel - Titelstory: Two Worlds 2 - Die Rollenspielhoffnung von Reality Pump*

Wo ist die in der letzten Ausgabe angekündigte Vorschau zu PoP - The Forgotten Sands? =(


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Die neue PC Games 01/10: Ab Mittwoch im Handel - Titelstory: Two Worlds 2 - Die Rollenspielhoffnung von Reality Pump*



BigDaddyV schrieb:


> Wo ist die in der letzten Ausgabe angekündigte Vorschau zu PoP - The Forgotten Sands? =(


 
 Keine Angst, die ist im Heft!


----------



## Ambutilon (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Die neue PC Games 01/10: Ab Mittwoch im Handel - Titelstory: Two Worlds 2 - Die Rollenspielhoffnung von Reality Pump*

Leider funktioniert, zumindest bei mir, die Vollversion Legend von Ausgabe 02/10 NICHT!
Die angeblich benötigte Software (Please install AGEIA) wird nicht installiert!
Also ist die Vollversion OHNE Funktion!
Rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## DerScheissNervt (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Die neue PC Games 01/10: Ab Mittwoch im Handel - Titelstory: Two Worlds 2 - Die Rollenspielhoffnung von Reality Pump*



Ambutilon schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert, zumindest bei mir, die Vollversion Legend von Ausgabe 02/10 NICHT!
> Die angeblich benötigte Software (Please install AGEIA) wird nicht installiert!
> Also ist die Vollversion OHNE Funktion!
> Rausgeworfenes Geld.


  lösch einfach die PhysXCore.dll im spielordner, dann gehts. erst informieren, dann meckern...


----------



## Luccah (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Die neue PC Games 01/10: Ab Mittwoch im Handel - Titelstory: Two Worlds 2 - Die Rollenspielhoffnung von Reality Pump*

was ist denn mit einer DA Awakening Preview..hab ich eigentlich mit gerechnet. und sollte nicht ein deutsches Überraschungspiel als Titelstory fungieren? naja ansonsten sicher wieder jut, wie immer : )


----------



## Streetrazor (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Die neue PC Games 01/10: Ab Mittwoch im Handel - Titelstory: Two Worlds 2 - Die Rollenspielhoffnung von Reality Pump*

wow geil voll viele interesante Tests drinn


----------



## smooth1980 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: News - Die neue PC Games 01/10: Ab Mittwoch im Handel - Titelstory: Two Worlds 2 - Die Rollenspielhoffnung von Reality Pump*

Gute Ausgabe ! Hab mir gestern die Magazin Version gekauft . Brauch die eh nur als Klolektüre !Mein firefox will immer nicht mit aufs Örtchen wandern !^^


----------

